# 2021 Oglethorpe County



## Buford_Dawg

Happy New Years fellow OC friends.  Lets keep the OC thread flowing once again in 2021.  Appreciate the opportunity to socialize on Woody's with all of you and personally can say I have gained a lot from this forum.  Just a bunch of outstanding folks post here.  I'm sitting this weekend out, gonna watch some football today, wife is cooking collards, black eye peas, cornbread and slow cooking a roast in the crock pot.  Lord willing, will be back in OC next Friday to close down deer season and maybe get another piggie.


----------



## Big_Red

Happy New Year!  We are headed that way this afternoon for what will be the last trip of the season. Looking like rain unfortunately but will be happy to get away from the city For the weekend.


----------



## Steven037

Happy New Year! Definitely my favorite thread. I’ll be headed out this evening for the weekend. Gotta have a double helping of pork, collards, peas, and cornbread first. With four does in the freezer I’ll probably just be enjoying a few relaxing sits in the stand. Maybe a big pig will walk out. Who knows. Just ready to get back out after another week of the grind at work.


----------



## Arrow3

Happy new year!  I'm not much on collards and peas so ill fire up the blackstone with some smash burgers to eat while watching football. 

I had some hogs pop up yesterday on my cell cam so I rushed to sandy cross to pop some . The hogs were gone and in a moment of stupidity I backed into a tree coming out. I guess 2020 wanted to go out with a bang.. 

I need to kill a couple more does before its all over so I'll go a few more times.


----------



## Todd E

Good riddance, 2020. Glad to see you in the rearview mirror, although 2021 may be just as of a bumpy ride. Happy New Year and prayers for blessings and guidance to all you OC buddies.

I headed out last night at 10pm, in all that fog, for a hunt. Good thing I was driving slow. I came up on 4 hogs in my lane. Two were 280# sows with teats dragging the asphalt. Other two were 100#. Finally just put the ranch hand up against a big one and pushed it outta the road.

Just never know what you will find in OC.


----------



## Arrow3

Todd E said:


> Good riddance, 2020. Glad to see you in the rearview mirror, although 2021 may be just as of a bumpy ride. Happy New Year and prayers for blessings and guidance to all you OC buddies.
> 
> I headed out last night at 10pm, in all that fog, for a hunt. Good thing I was driving slow. I came up on 4 hogs in my lane. Two were 280# sows with teats dragging the asphalt. Other two were 100#. Finally just put the ranch hand up against a big one and pushed it outta the road.
> 
> Just never know what you will find in OC.


You're a hog magnet


----------



## Triple C

Happy 2021 boys!  BD...Always look forward to seeing you fire up the new thread for the new year!  Todd...I echo you sentiments.  2020 saw us finish our 10th season in OC.  Been a great, great ride and good Lord willing...many more in front of us. Thrilled to see a good buddy of mine for many years - Big_Red buy him a slice of paradise down in the Maxey's area and start his OC journey. Look forward to contributing throughout the year!


----------



## Triple C

Had a young Hunter take his 1st buck from the farm a few weeks ago. Only buck we’ve taken from the farm this year. His dad did a cool Euro mount that reminds me of Todd’s mounts.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

That is cool AC, does the Fulton county tag have some significance?


----------



## Triple C

Buford_Dawg said:


> That is cool AC, does the Fulton county tag have some significance?


IDK. Just sent his dad a txt to find out.


----------



## Arrow3

Yall don't forget that as soon as it warms up that ill provide the fish


----------



## Todd E

I got the brats


----------



## Todd E

Every now and then, I just have to do it.  I'm a foodie. The sole reason I hunt is for my wife and I to eat what I kill. And for the kills........I give thanks.


----------



## Steven037

Another fantastic weekend in the OC. But what time spent there isn’t? Lots of deer seem. I took another doe Saturday and a young hunter took a nice does this evening. Shot a nice young boar this evening as well. I think they are more skittish than the deer right now.


----------



## Triple C

Todd E said:


> Every now and then, I just have to do it.  I'm a foodie. The sole reason I hunt is for my wife and I to eat what I kill. And for the kills........I give thanks. View attachment 1058653


Just the way we do most of our turkey cooks - Strips with hushpuppies, slaw and fries.  Only thing I'd add to that would be a spicy homemade dipping sauce along the lines of a Zaxby's sauce with a lil more bite to it.


----------



## Big_Red

Darn right!  That’s great!



Triple C said:


> Had a young Hunter take his 1st buck from the farm a few weeks ago. Only buck we’ve taken from the farm this year. His dad did a cool Euro mount that reminds me of Todd’s mounts.
> View attachment 1058571


----------



## Arrow3

2 days left. Time to knock some down.


----------



## Triple C

Always my last sit of the season. Prolly have a few of my ashes scattered here. Don’t even care if a deer walks by. But...You never know!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Hunted yesterday, saw 1 35 pound yearling, came home last night, didnt care to sit in 28 degree weather this AM.  It has been a great season again for our crew.  We had lots of fun, saw lots of game, hate to always see it end.  Turkey season will be here before we know it.


----------



## transfixer

Another season in the books !  I sat the last weekend out,  couldn't bring myself to go deal with the mud and the cold,  lol   It was a good season,  saw a good many deer this year, more than past years,  passed on them all,  We passed on does this season again,  so next years herd should again show some improvement in our area,    I do need to try and get to OC next weekend weather permitting,  as I plan on keeping the feeders full till the end of Feb/first of March,  as they have little to eat around there now,   

    It was an enjoyable season,  got to hunt a little more during the week than past years,  able to spend a few days around rut in the woods with my stepson,( who managed to take one our last day there )   all in all a great year,  even though I don't have one in the freezer, which would be nice,  thats not what its all about for me,  I got more enjoyment helping my stepson find his buck and getting it out of the woods than if I had taken one myself 

    unless something crazy like a souped up version of Covid hits right before Turkey season this spring I'll be trying to do some turkey hunting this year,   and plan on trying to find one of those hogs that keep avoiding me between now and then,  probably have to get some more instruction from  @Todd E ,   the hog killing guru !   

     I have a feeling this year is going to be a little crazy , with all the political turmoil that is bound to happen, prbly going to spend more time in the woods to de-stress than usual .


----------



## Arrow3

Sitting here on this last afternoon reflecting on how good a season its been. I have enjoyed following yalls seasons here getting to see all the pictures. 

I shot 2 more yesterday afternoon and while one dropped , the other ran. Not concerned I waited till dark and climbed down and walked the way she went. After not seeing her I came back looking for blood. I couldn't find that either. I knew I hit her because she mule kicked. I looked for a hour and never found a trace of a hit. Knowing it was gonna be in the mid 20s I decided to just wait till this morning to go back and look. I found her immediately this morning 150 yards from the shot but coyotes had ate most of her. Hate losing her . 

Gonna try to pop one more this afternoon so me and hughy can make our Meat shed ride worth it.


----------



## Steven037

It was a great deer season. We took 10 does total. No bucks.  Going to try to get after the hogs now. Haven’t been seeeing the sign like in years past though. It’s a good thing but there is still a few around. Probably be more around since deer season is over and everyone won’t be putting corn out everywhere. Truly love getting on here and hearing all the tales of the hunt from everyone. Here’s a pic from the last morning hunt.


----------



## Todd E

Another year, another one come and gone. By the time it ends, we are tired enough to say yah; its over. But, sad enough to want just one more hunt.

My season was just as wild as my every day life was. Talk about a crazy 2020. Whew. I want to kill a booner just as much as anybody does. However, I measure my success on how full the freezer is. Once November had come, I honestly thought my freezer was going to remain empty. LoL. I've done my fair share of whining this year. Just couldn't get mature bucks to cooperate.

I was blessed to participate and mentor a young guy during an SCI youth hunt. I've shared my entire hunting season with my two great friends. The longest running text I have EVER kept on my phone. We had some great celebrations go on around the skinning rack. Even heard the full events of a spouse getting her first buck ever. I was able to meet some of the guys in this thread face to face this year. That was nice to do so and pass along some small portions of past success. I ended up tailgating five deer this year, so I have had a successful season. Just no impressive racked buck. 

Thanks yall for all the stories you've shared this year. Thanks for contributing. Now......its time for me to find something to do with all my free time.


----------



## Souhternhunter17

It was a great season for me both in and out of state. Killed a doe with my bow at my in-laws in Maidson County. I make it a goal to kill atleast 1 with my bow a season, as it gets put away completely during rifle season. 

Was apart of a good friend's first real "deer camp" experience on the rifle opener in which lots of deer were seen and several were killed. Good times were had by all. Needless to say, my buddy wants to make the camp a tradition . 

Was able to kill a nice 8 on our Oglethorpe property on Halloweeen night with my dad there to help me drag him out. It was the first real good buck I have killed with him there and memory I will never forget.

My brother achieved a goal he has always talked about and killed double digit deer (10) between GA and AR so he was able to share plenty of meat with non-hunting but deer meat loving family members.

My brother and I tagged out on public land in Arkansas. He killed a doe and a nice 8 point. I killed a doe and my personal best buck an 11 pointer with kickers off both G2's, it was no doubt the first buck I have ever killed that grew as I got closer .

The big bucks are awesome and all but it is the memories shared with family and friends that I enjoyed the most. Ready for next season already!


----------



## Arrow3

Got to fill the freezer up big time this last weekend. 1 doe and these 2 big sows went to the meat shed today. 

Really enjoyed putting faces with names from some of you this season.  Like Todd said, we had one heck of a long running group text going all season that I really enjoyed. Hunting is so much better when you can share it with friends with no jealousy involved . 

Big thanks to Hughy for letting us use his skinning facilities this season!!  I have messed up my elbow pretty bad and basically can't use my right arm much to do anything. Hughy skinned my doe from Saturday and Todd skinned both of my hogs last night. Two great friends that I appreciate very much. 

My total for the year was 10 pointer, 2 does, and 2 hogs.

I came mighty close to killing a 2nd pope and young but maybe he'll grow and stroll by next season...  Thank you again guys for letting me be a part of the part thread here and for all your friendships.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Yes, some outstanding guys on this forum, will do anything for you.  It appears the hogs were really active this last weekend, I understand we had several taken not very far from you as well Brandon.  That will be lots of good eating, those wild hogs can be outstanding.


----------



## Todd E

Crank up the 80s big hair band music @Arrow3 and I will skin hawgs for ya all night.  Aint that right, @Hughy


----------



## Arrow3

Todd E said:


> Crank up the 80s big hair band music @Arrow3 and I will skin hawgs for ya all night.  Aint that right, @Hughy


Bang your head!!!!! ?


----------



## Hughy

Todd E said:


> Crank up the 80s big hair band music @Arrow3 and I will skin hawgs for ya all night.  Aint that right, @Hughy



Listening to that stuff will make you want to go kill something. ??‍


----------



## Todd E

Do any of you have a deer or hog at the meat shed that you haven't picked up or it is waiting to be cut?


----------



## Arrow3

Is this thing on?? ?


----------



## Steven037

Arrow3 said:


> Is this thing on?? ?


I was thinking the same thing. Keep checking and nothing new. Guess I’m having withdrawals. Did drive out yesterday for the day. Filled some feeders and picked up the last deer from firetower.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Ran down to Sandy Cross today and had a nice afternoon squirrel dog hunt with the boys and several good friends.  Really enjoy some small game hunting after deer season.  We ended up with 6 on the tailgate, numerous more found their way into holes, nice 3 mile walk thru the woods, I think they said the dogs covered about 7 miles total.


----------



## Triple C

Mighty quite in here Brandon!  Went down Friday and came back Saturday.  Cabin field filled up with doe before dark and then a lone boar came in.  Grabbed the .243 and a thanks to the bullets you gave me...put the smack down on the boar at the bottom of the field.

House build in Oconee Co is in final stages so spent most of the day back there and then came home later afternoon.  Bout 6 weeks away from calling Oconee home again and only 30 minutes from the farm in OC.  Can't wait!


----------



## Triple C

Getting close to saying goodbye to ATL!


----------



## Arrow3

Beautiful place AC!!


----------



## Todd E

Mumms the word.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

AC, that is really nice, sure you will enjoy getting into Oconee county and getting away from the hustle and bustle of Metro ATL.  I won't be far behind you, moving out somewhere away from this overpopulated area.  Still looking upon Hartwell if I can convince my wife to go that direction.


----------



## Triple C

Buford_Dawg said:


> AC, that is really nice, sure you will enjoy getting into Oconee county and getting away from the hustle and bustle of Metro ATL.  I won't be far behind you, moving out somewhere away from this overpopulated area.  Still looking upon Hartwell if I can convince my wife to go that direction.


Had it not been for 2 of our children and our grandchildren being in Oconee, we would have looked at Hartwell.  Always loved that lake and the area in general.   We moved to Oconee Co in 1983 and left in 2005 with my job.  Always considered it home.  But mercy me...Watkinsville has changed so much since 2005.  We will be south of Watkinsville with East Athens pretty close for shopping and the farm only 30 minutes away in Oglethorpe.  Hopefully, best of both worlds.


----------



## jbird1

Triple C said:


> Had it not been for 2 of our children and our grandchildren being in Oconee, we would have looked at Hartwell.  Always loved that lake and the area in general.   We moved to Oconee Co in 1983 and left in 2005 with my job.  Always considered it home.  But mercy me...Watkinsville has changed so much since 2005.  We will be south of Watkinsville with East Athens pretty close for shopping and the farm only 30 minutes away in Oglethorpe.  Hopefully, best of both worlds.



Looks like a great spot to ride it out there, TC.  I don't have grandkids yet, but I'd imagine they're a strong draw...kinda like reliving the child rearing years without some of the responsibilities and stress I suppose.  I spent a good bit of time around Watkinsville in the early-mid 90's.  I'm sure I wouldn't recognize it today.  How many acres is the Oconee place?  I can picture some nice sunsets poolside or soaking in the jacuzzi.  Outstanding


----------



## Triple C

jbird1 said:


> Looks like a great spot to ride it out there, TC.  I don't have grandkids yet, but I'd imagine they're a strong draw...kinda like reliving the child rearing years without some of the responsibilities and stress I suppose.  I spent a good bit of time around Watkinsville in the early-mid 90's.  I'm sure I wouldn't recognize it today.  How many acres is the Oconee place?  I can picture some nice sunsets poolside or soaking in the jacuzzi.  Outstanding


jbird - Grandkids are game-changers!  All the joys of kids without the responsibility. Hope to be grillin' n cookin' several times a week for the crew like we did at the farm for so many years.  I bought the property in Jan 2019 - 56 acres.  Gotta a nice pond with bream n bass on it and a cool old log cabin that we relocated toward the back of the field.  Broke ground on Jan 8th of last year and hope to finally be done by end of February.  Grandkids already said they're getting off the bus at Poppy n Meme's when we move in.  

We all tend to live in the "bubble" of what we think life will be like in our next chapter. When I decide to retire, I kinda envision puttering around on the Triple C several days a week continuing to improve habitat and such as it will only be a 30 minute drive from the new place.  And if I'm cramping the wife's style by being around too much I can always stay a day or 2 a week at the farm.  Best of both worlds!


----------



## Todd E

Blessed ..... ~^


----------



## jbird1

Triple C said:


> jbird - Grandkids are game-changers!  All the joys of kids without the responsibility. Hope to be grillin' n cookin' several times a week for the crew like we did at the farm for so many years.  I bought the property in Jan 2019 - 56 acres.  Gotta a nice pond with bream n bass on it and a cool old log cabin that we relocated toward the back of the field.  Broke ground on Jan 8th of last year and hope to finally be done by end of February.  Grandkids already said they're getting off the bus at Poppy n Meme's when we move in.
> 
> We all tend to live in the "bubble" of what we think life will be like in our next chapter. When I decide to retire, I kinda envision puttering around on the Triple C several days a week continuing to improve habitat and such as it will only be a 30 minute drive from the new place.  And if I'm cramping the wife's style by being around too much I can always stay a day or 2 a week at the farm.  Best of both worlds!



Get off the bus??...man, that is close!  Sounds like an ideal setup to enjoy the bonus round...happy for you!


----------



## Arrow3

My old buddy got to retrieve a wood duck and a few doves yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Todd E

Beautiful pic of The Rock.


----------



## Todd E

I never have claimed to be a wing shooter. 
Burnt a box of high brass. LoL


----------



## Big_Red

How do you turn this thing on?


----------



## Triple C

Big_Red said:


> How do you turn this thing on?View attachment 1063229


You gettin em trained up!


----------



## Triple C

Did a lil pear tree pruning today on 4 of my trees. Got bout a dozen left to go. 

Before

After


----------



## Triple C

And just for the record...I’ll take native persimmons 10 to 1 over any planted fruit tree for deer.


----------



## Steven037

Triple C said:


> And just for the record...I’ll take native persimmons 10 to 1 over any planted fruit tree for deer.


Fences still keeping hogs out/away from the feeders? Trees look good. I whole heartedly agree on the persimmons.


----------



## Triple C

Steven037 said:


> Fences still keeping hogs out/away from the feeders? Trees look good. I whole heartedly agree on the persimmons.


Yes on the fences, other than one that was compromised by a falling pine tree.  Should have had the foresight to cut it when it showed 1st signs of dying.


----------



## Arrow3

Me and Hughy closed out the dove season with 18 more yesterday afternoon.  Fun times.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Arrow3 said:


> Me and Hughy closed out the dove season with 18 more yesterday afternoon.  Fun times.
> 
> View attachment 1063693


I need to get with you guys on some of this after deer season dove shoots, I have been bored the last 3 weeks   I saw your post on facebook of Rock retrieving that bird, good stuff.


----------



## Todd E

They were blasting doves and I was having fun on a muddy dark dirt road. LoL


----------



## Arrow3

Sorry about the tire Todd but at least you got to Peachow !!


----------



## Arrow3

Any of you guys scouting for turkeys ? I think I spend more time walking and setting cameras up for turkeys then I do deer.


----------



## Triple C

Those suckers have become as rare as trying to find deer in 1969 on our place.  Really odd.  6 years ago they were thick as fleas during deer season.  Not so much any more.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Not really scouting Brandon, they either there or they not.  One of my clubs is about to get cut, so imagine that will run what birds are there off the property, another club has like 10 die hard turkey hunters and the other has a few birds, just small property so if they there, you sorta know where.  I can't wait for it to start, just to get back in the woods.  I'm like AC, there used to be tons of birds in OC, they have slowly got in low numbers IMO.  I don't know why.


----------



## transfixer

Haven't been to OC since Dec,  but we've got a decent population of them on our property,  I've seen as many as 17 hens or jakes in a group,  and 6 or 7 toms together,  they seem to roost on a regular basis in one of our prime deer areas.


----------



## Arrow3

If I can talk these girls into bringing their boyfriend around I may get lucky and kill one.


----------



## Triple C

Arrow3 said:


> If I can talk these girls into bringing their boyfriend around I may get lucky and kill one. View attachment 1065641


Brandon...One thing I've learned about you from years on here as that you ain't ever worried about luck.  You are a stone cold killer of any species you choose to pursue.  Bout like Todd on pigs.  You gonna get it done when others can't!  Keep swinging brother!  Look forward to seeing kill shots here in about 5 more weeks.


----------



## Todd E




----------



## Arrow3

I knew with that many ladies around,  the boys would be soon to follow.  ❤


----------



## Triple C

Arrow3 said:


> I knew with that many ladies around,  the boys would be soon to follow.  ❤
> View attachment 1065934


You cooking with gas now!  Keep those boys close.


----------



## Arrow3

Can yall please make it stop raining ?


----------



## transfixer

Arrow3 said:


> Can yall please make it stop raining ?



     I'm so aggravated with this rain !     Every time I think I'll go to the club this weekend it starts raining !   One of our members that lives local went to camp last weekend and said the roads were a mess !


----------



## Buford_Dawg

At least for the moment, next weekend looks really nice.  Told my buddy we will go down and freshen up our mineral licks and see what needs to be done around camp, hopefully nothing   I need to refresh the batteries in my lone cell camera I still have running.  Fingers crossed next weekend is nice and sunny.


----------



## Arrow3

I got out in the rain for about 3 hours this afternoon doing some looking for turkey bird and now I'm back watching this simmering...


----------



## Arrow3

Guys I'm pleasantly surprised at the amount of hens that I'm getting on camera.  This is a different tract then I've posted about before.  

On another note I got this big boar on camera this morning.


----------



## Big_Red

That’s a colorful critter!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Sandy Cross pig Brandon?  If so, never got any pictures of that colored one.  Bout as pretty hog as I've seen.  Hope you bust him.  Hoping to make it down Saturday and get our mineral licks freshened up and take care of some things around camp.


----------



## Todd E

I'd like to thump a hog like that.


----------



## Todd E

Flash flood warning in effect until 7am Friday morning. My guess is that the woods will be a soupy mess again this weekend.


----------



## Arrow3

That pig is in the Glade


----------



## Triple C

Prolly a sign that I have too much time on my hands due to all the rain, but just noticed the 2019 Oglethorpe thread is still on page one and still in the top 15 threads in this section.  Like I said...to much couch time on my hands.  At any rate, favorite thread on the forum is the OC thread thanks to all you guys that contribute! Keep on a posting!  Keeps me from reactivating Faceplant which I haven't been active on in over 4 years now.  Every now and then I get the urge again to see what's going on with FB but still avoiding the urge.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Brandon, you must have all the hens...all I have had are gobblers, I'm not complaining BUT I know they will Be gone without any hens!


----------



## transfixer

If the sun stays out tomorrow and Sunday,  I may just decide to deal with the mud and make a trip to camp Sunday,,,,  I'm having withdrawals,,,  lol,,,,  feel like I really need to go check on the place,,,  plus we just found out they are going to control burn our big woods this spring !   I need to get a couple feeders out of there before they do ! 
  Here's hoping for a lot of sun tomorrow !


----------



## Todd E

A lot of cabin fever lately. 

Folks in woods all over OC.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Spent the day in OC yesterday, we put out ten 50 lb Mineral Blocks and ten 50 lb bags of minerals.  Did some tree stand work, fixed a feeder and put new batteries in several trailcams we still have running.  Saw deer as we did our work.  Did not see much turkey sign at all at our places.  Camp looked good, only had to do some light clean up where some tree limbs had fallen in last couple months.  Just a great day to be in the woods.  And did notice alot of trucks with ATV/UTVs running around, so agree with Todd, alot of people were taking advantage of the nice weather.


----------



## jbird1

Took the famiy up on Saturday...even drug mom (wife) up!  We got the fire bucket rolling for her so she settled in quite nicely.  My youngest two had a ball on the atv and my oldest got his tent put away before the pollen bomb hits...and/or some late season wintry precip. destroys it.  I piddled with the camper and pulled some cams.  I had one stealth cam grow legs and walk off...only second one to get stolen over the years.  Not an expensive cam but was most surely the one I was most interested in looking at.  Oh well...life happens.  I did get some interesting pics from the bone pile.  A who's who of every varmint scavenger in the vicinity.  Most of my cams died in January so no recent turkey intelligence.  I did have a good many from late November on cam.  There is a nice double bearded Tom with nice hooks running around with two subordinates.  Sure would love to have a dance with him come March..  All in all it was great therapy for the soul to get out there.  We'll be back in a few weeks.


----------



## transfixer

went up yesterday to pull my cams out of the woods,  they're going to do a controlled burn in the next few weeks,  but kudos to whoever ran the dozer they cut fire breaks with,  he cut a fire break around my tower stand and around my trough feeder ,,, very cool of him !  whoever he may be ! 

   Hogs are still hanging out in our thick young pines,  got a good sized spotted sow on camera and a bunch of little ones,  couple of decent sized boars roaming around also,  @ Todd E 

   Never did get a good shooter buck on camera, but I've got a few 6pts and various other small bucks that survived the season. 

  Good many turkeys on cam also,  not sure how the controlled burn will affect their movement during the upcoming season though.


----------



## Todd E

Control burns are the bomb digity for turkey. I just dislike it when they burn during nesting season.

Ol TFixer knows im usually out and about. Told me he was down and to stop by and say hi. Would have loved to, but I was tied down to a to do list.....grandpa life


----------



## Triple C

Todd E said:


> A lot of cabin fever lately.
> 
> Folks in woods all over OC.


Same here. Wife n I went down Friday. Saturday morn I took her to an area she had never been to on the farm. 

Any of you guys that may have duck hunted on my place back in the day when it was owned by a timber company would have passed this monarch of a pine on the way back to the beaver pond in the SE corner of the property. It is an exceptionally large pine. I have no idea how old it is but would guess at least 125 yrs...maybe older. It is my favorite tree on the property. 


We made it back to this beaver pond. Cool sit. Still has remnants of an old duck blind on the edge.


----------



## Triple C

Pic of beaver pond is from a couple years back. I always make a ‘pilgrimage’ back to the pond in late winter just to sit for a while.


----------



## jbird1

Yessir TC...that's a good un.  We lost a couple a little smaller than that one in camp to lightning last Spring.  I truly love those old, majestic Georgia pines.


----------



## Arrow3

Raining again...


----------



## Big_Red

I’m waiting on Georgia Forestry to cut fire breaks and ultimately burn. So far “it’s been too wet.”  Met with them last week of 2020 year and had hopes all done before turkey. Mmm.

Maybe sometime in Spring!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

And lots more rain in site this coming week...  Turkey season getting closer....


----------



## Arrow3

Weather is looking a little better.


----------



## Arrow3

I can see right now that I'm gonna have trouble with these heifers ? . The date is wrong. These are from last week.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

At least you got turkeys Brandon, thats a good thing now adays


----------



## Arrow3

Buford_Dawg said:


> At least you got turkeys Brandon, thats a good thing now adays


I've got a few but I've worked hard to get them and keep them. All feeding is done now so I'm hoping they will stay.  If they know where a deer feeder is they will be gone. 

I had 20+ turkeys coming 4 times a day in wilkes and just as soon as the feed was gone so were they. Haven't seen them in 10 days now.


----------



## Arrow3

?????


----------



## Todd E

Ya know, I love that kinda action. 
Sorry for you, though.


----------



## Triple C

Nature’s civil engineers creating another duck hole on the farm. Love beavers when they do their thing in natural wetlands.


----------



## Arrow3

It's my time of the year fellows!! 

My and my buddy Keith are going for a 3 peat in the morning.  Special opportunities and youth starts tomorrow.  

Gobble gobble.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Arrow3 said:


> It's my time of the year fellows!!
> 
> My and my buddy Keith are going for a 3 peat in the morning.  Special opportunities and youth starts tomorrow.  Lets us know how yall do and what you hear.
> 
> Gobble gobble.


Good luck Brandon, I understand we will have some youth on our SC club.  I am going down early to listen and get my camper ready to camp in next weekend.  Got to UnWinterize it


----------



## Arrow3

No dead gobbler this year. I called Keith in a strutting,  gobbling jake right off the roost on Saturday.  Sucker had a full gobble but I didn't get it on video.  He shut up and strutted when he got close. 

Later in the morning we struck a bird that I thought was dead but he shut up at 100 yards and disappeared.  

This morning was pretty much a bust. A few roost gobbles and that was about it.


----------



## Triple C

Arrow3 said:


> No dead gobbler this year. I called Keith in a strutting,  gobbling jake right off the roost on Saturday.  Sucker had a full gobble but I didn't get it on video.  He shut up and strutted when he got close.
> 
> Later in the morning we struck a bird that I thought was dead but he shut up at 100 yards and disappeared.
> 
> This morning was pretty much a bust. A few roost gobbles and that was about it.


No hill to high for a climber!  Bet you got a dead bird by end of week.  Went out on cabin porch this morn to listen n heard em in the usual place...across the dirt rd.


----------



## Arrow3

Triple C said:


> No hill to high for a climber!  Bet you got a dead bird by end of week.  Went out on cabin porch this morn to listen n heard em in the usual place...across the dirt rd.


You got any nikes? ?


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Arrow3 said:


> You got any nikes? ?


Good one Brandon.  Been many years, but been there.  Way to old now adays, LOL...


----------



## Triple C

Arrow3 said:


> You got any nikes? ?


No Nikes.  But I do have a pair of old PF Flyer's from the early '60's.  "Run Faster...Jump Higher"


----------



## Todd E

New toy. 6.5CM topped with a thermal. 
I am stepping my game up a notch.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Todd E said:


> New toy. 6.5CM topped with a thermal.
> I am stepping my game up a notch. View attachment 1072170


You were already as serious hog killer as I knew and then you step up the game even further.  Just dang.....  Good luck, keep posting pictures.  Sweet looking Rig.  I wouldnt even want to know what that baby costs.


----------



## Triple C

Agree with BD.  Gonna go from a serious hog slayer to King of the Mountain hog slayer!  Can't wait to see that in action.


----------



## Todd E

Triple C said:


> Agree with BD.  Gonna go from a serious hog slayer to King of the Mountain hog slayer!  Can't wait to see that in action.



You're gonna shoot one off your front porch one night while I watch. Peachow


----------



## jbird1

Good luck to all you fellas headed to the Turkey woods this weekend.  My youngest has baseball tournaments the next couple of weekends so I'll be living vicariously through y'all.  My favorite time to hunt 'em is before the green up with sunny, cool mornings and afternoons.  Looking forward to the reports!


----------



## Arrow3

jbird1 said:


> Good luck to all you fellas headed to the Turkey woods this weekend.  My youngest has baseball tournaments the next couple of weekends so I'll be living vicariously through y'all.  My favorite time to hunt 'em is before the green up with sunny, cool mornings and afternoons.  Looking forward to the reports!


I may go. Haven't decided yet... ???


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Good luck fellow OC'ers!  I reckon I'm gonna give it a go tomorrow morning


----------



## transfixer

going to be a couple weekends before I"m able to give it a shot,  Good luck to all who venture out this weekend !


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

OC bird hit the ground this morning! Had a friend and his wife along with me.  Plan was to let her pull the trigger first. Mission accomplished!!


----------



## jbird1

Arrow3 said:


> I may go. Haven't decided yet... ???


----------



## jbird1

Outstanding OC bird, Addicted!!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Had a terrific time in OC this weekend.  Not much because birds, they just not many around, heard the same bird both mornings and he was 400 across our property line on the neighbors.  No sign of birds where I was either.  Otherwise, visted with good friends and ate well and just enjoyed several good camp fires.  Did see quite a few deer as we moved around.  Fun times....


----------



## fredw

Morning hunt at the lease.  Man, was it quiet.  No turkeys seen nor heard.  Posting a pic for attention.


----------



## fredw

Addicted2Huntin, good to see you and Eddie this morning.  Hope your biscuit was good and your hunt enjoyable.


----------



## Todd E

I didnt go Saturday. Last night I had a good feeling, so I struck out this morning to a "special place". There he was. Hammering before the woods were even taking on any hint of light. Needless to say I counted my thunder chicken before he hatched. I can only guess he pitched across water and went left. A hen was coming left to right. And then a shotgun went boom across the line.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

fredw said:


> Addicted2Huntin, good to see you and Eddie this morning.  Hope your biscuit was good and your hunt enjoyable.


It was very good to meet you Fred! Unfortunately those Golden Pantry biscuits aren't on my diet plan! I watched Eddie eat his in envy!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Another OC bird down
Nice double beard  
11.25" 6.25"


----------



## Todd E

Beautiful A2H


----------



## fredw

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> Another OC bird down
> Nice double beard
> 11.25" 6.25"View attachment 1073318View attachment 1073319


Sweet!  Congrats.


----------



## Arrow3

Somebody shoot this monkey off of my back. 

Missed a gobbler Monday.  Blew out a tire going hunting this morning  . ?


----------



## Triple C

Congrats A2H on a fine bird!


----------



## Triple C

Arrow3 said:


> Somebody shoot this monkey off of my back.
> 
> Missed a gobbler Monday.  Blew out a tire going hunting this morning  . ?


I'd throw a few bucks down that you have a bird on the ground by Saturday at noon.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Arrow3 said:


> Somebody shoot this monkey off of my back.
> 
> Missed a gobbler Monday.  Blew out a tire going hunting this morning  . ?


Dang it man!!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

It is good to know some of you guys are on birds.  It was real slow for me last weekend and weather looks terrible for this weekend.  My time in the turkey woods is weekends only, so weather plays a large part.  Not sure I have ever know Brandon to miss, what was up with that?


----------



## Arrow3

Haven't hunted since the miss. Tire on Tues and bad weather every morning since. Good thing we're just getting started.


----------



## Todd E

Took the new rig out and broke it in. 

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Triple C

Todd E said:


> Took the new rig out and broke it in.
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="
> 
> 
> 
> " title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


That is bad to the bone!!!


----------



## Todd E

Triple C said:


> That is bad to the bone!!!



I love it, @Triple C 
Lemme know when you're down.


----------



## Triple C

Todd E said:


> I love it, @Triple C
> Lemme know when you're down.


You can count on it!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Nice, get them all Todd


----------



## Steven037

Awesome. Nice Todd.


----------



## Arrow3

Called in a Redlands bird on Saturday.  I was supposed to be the shooter but the bird flanked to my buddy's side. I told him to go ahead a bust him. I didn't care who killed him, just as long as he died.


----------



## Todd E

Wonderful hunt, A3


----------



## Triple C

A3 - Knew it wouldn't be long before you posted a gobbler on the ground!  Those suckers are getting harder and harder to find.  Really shocked at the population decline on our property with hardly any hunting pressure.  Seems to just get worse each year.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Another OC bird down! Had pics of this bird this week. And I swear he looked like had had 2 beards. My good buddy had never killed a multi bearded bird before so I saved it for him. Ends up he just had a really thick beard that split when he was strutting. oh well, it was a good hunt with a good friend and he still hasn’t killed a multi bearded bird!


----------



## Triple C

Happy Easter!!  Another beautiful morn to hunt OC birds!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

AC, Tell Brooks congrats for me.  Nice bird....  I'm headed to church, first time since Covid hit us.


----------



## Todd E

Way to go, Brooks.


----------



## Arrow3

So that's what those things look like...


----------



## Triple C

Arrow3 said:


> So that's what those things look like...


Particularly when the pics are sideways.  Not sure what happened there.  Saw a couple of Toms saturday afternoon while cruising around.  First this year.  Brooks came down bout daybreak yesterday and bout an hour later i heard the boom.  Had 4 toms come in and shot the strutter in the back of the group.


----------



## Steven037

Habitat improvement going on today.


----------



## Triple C

Nothing much better than a burn!


----------



## transfixer

I gotta find time to get to OC, been extremely busy with family and work lately,   they are supposed to burn our place , may already have,   seen any smoke over our way @Todd E ?


----------



## Steven037

Got or ages back from the biologist. All the jawbones. All deer were does other than the one buck. Really surprised at the ages.


----------



## fredw

Haven't had any luck with the Oglethorpe County birds so far this season.....haven't even heard a gobble yet.

Hunted day before yesterday.  Planned ahead and put the spinning rod and a couple of lures in the truck.  Headed to the river after hunting to let these aggressive little bass play.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Had a good visit to OC this weekend, heard a few birds, didnt seal the deal.  Trans, I was at BCR several times, didnt smell a burn and saw no smoke, so doubt your place got it yet.  I did get soaked by a heavy Tstorm over there Saturday, couldnt get to my truck fast enough, LOL.....


----------



## Big_Red

Unseasonably hot today but Georgia Forestry still got my first burn done... Pretty wild for me having never experienced that deal. They even had a plane overhead swing by a few times. I swear the smoke probably covered a third of the county. 

And my pines are 21 years old this year (drinking age!) having never been burned. So we had plenty of “fuel” on the Forest floor. 

A few pics from the day.


----------



## Todd E

Yes, if yours was the only burn today.....you smoked us out in Crawford.


----------



## Triple C

Red - You did good brother!  GFC called me bout 8:30 to tell me they would arrive at my place in Oconee Cty to burn my pines there.  I was just pulling in after driving from NW ATL for almost 2 hrs.  Then got a call and said one of the guys had a death in the family and would have to postpone til tmrw.  So...drove the 1:45 back.

Your burn looks awesome.  Can't wait to see that place in a few weeks when it starts greening up.  You should have got a decent kill on the hardwood stems with the heat yesterday.


----------



## Todd E

I agree. Red shouldn't have a sweet gum anywhere now. That fire had to have burnt HOT.


----------



## Big_Red

Todd, according to GFC they “took their time and went slow.”  They told me due to high air temps they didn’t want to get the fire too high/hot for fear of harming my pine trees.  The GFC operator was pleased with the outcome and guess I’ll see how it turns out!

Triple C, did the burn happen today?


----------



## Steven037

Big_Red said:


> Todd, according to GFC they “took their time and went slow.”  They told me due to high air temps they didn’t want to get the fire too high/hot for fear of harming my pine trees.  The GFC operator was pleased with the outcome and guess I’ll see how it turns out!
> 
> Triple C, did the burn happen today?


Was it Leland and Phil? They did a great job on the place where I hunt a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Triple C

Big_Red said:


> Todd, according to GFC they “took their time and went slow.”  They told me due to high air temps they didn’t want to get the fire too high/hot for fear of harming my pine trees.  The GFC operator was pleased with the outcome and guess I’ll see how it turns out!
> 
> Triple C, did the burn happen today?


Yes it did.  Scale of 1 to 5 I'd give it a 2.  Bit damp and also nerve-racking as I wasn't there and wind picked up late afternoon.  Only 15 acres of pines behind the house that I wanted burned.  Operator didn't firebreak the green field bordering the pines. Bout 5:00 my daughter calls and says there's little circles of fire in the green field between house n pines.  I'm 2 hrs away and she's face timing me to show me the smoke. Brooks was pulling his loader home from a job and was able to get there shortly after she called and got it taken care of. Had my heart in my throat with wind gusts late afternoon worrying about embers starting something on adjoining property.  All turned out well but my gut told me with a front having blown through and winds a bit gusty that it was not ideal conditions to burn.


----------



## Big_Red

My goodness Triple!  That’s nuts!  Well glad it turned out okay but stinks it was a 2 out of 5.

Glad to hear you let Brooks get back to work. ;-)


----------



## Todd E

Foodie post alert. Yall need to try this. 

Muffin pan, grease, mold biscuit in molds, add browned jalapeno cheese sausage with sour cream, top with cheese. Bake

Thank my wife later. LoL


----------



## Todd E

My turkey hunting has been lacking this year. Just not interested. Would rather chase hogs. 

I've been a whopping five mornings. It has been deathly quiet; other than the very first try. I had a choice this morning. Hogs or turkey. Woods are quiet. Im looking at my cell cam thinking I chose wrong. Can I get there. Rifle is in truck. Suddenly, a gobbler ran in asking to be shot in the face.


----------



## Triple C

Nice take on the muffin biscuits and dang nice bird!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Triple C

Left the farm this morn n stopped by house build in Oconee Co. on way home. We got our C/O couple weeks ago n slowly moving in.

Grabbed my 3 wt fly rod n decided to throw a few poppers in pond behind new house. They were hungry!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Congrats Todd on the nice bird and nice bass AC, I gotta make it over to the new place and cast a few times someday.  You know Trout fishing is my favorite, but nothing wrong with a pond bass every once in a while.  Stayed home this weekend, doing honey doos and playing golf with the boys.  Been a wonderful weekend, hope to get back to OC next weekend.


----------



## Todd E

I got humbled tonight on field pigs. I'm more accustom to woods shooting in the dark. More accustom to long range field shooting.. in daylight.. off my field pod. This sneaking around in the dark with a lite tripod.....let's just say I may need to research a death grip pod. This was embarrassing. lol But I'm not afraid to share it. It was still fun as all get out. Back to the night time shooting bench to check the 150-175 range with the 6.5 Creed. My bet is that I was shooting high. Pardon all the shaking around on the economy tripod and the wasted time clearing a jam.

Laugh with me .. not at me.


----------



## Triple C

Pretty dang cool right there Todd!  Gotta be a boat load of fun.  Expect a call after turkey season to get after a few of those after dark.


----------



## Todd E




----------



## georgia_home

did you adjust the sights since last trip? Closer shot, looks like. looks like you were spot in this trip.



Todd E said:


>


----------



## Todd E

georgia_home said:


> did you adjust the sights since last trip? Closer shot, looks like. looks like you were spot in this trip.


Yes, scope was shooting 18" high. I will never try a hunt again without verification,  if I have to unfreeze screen


----------



## Todd E




----------



## Arrow3

First encounter in a few years with a rattlesnake.  People say let them be but as much as I'm deep in the woods whether it be turkey hunting or hunting dogs I just can't do it. I killed this one next to two residents as well.


----------



## Todd E

Arrow3 said:


> First encounter in a few years with a rattlesnake.  People say let them be but as much as I'm deep in the woods whether it be turkey hunting or hunting dogs I just can't do it. I killed this one next to two residents as well.
> View attachment 1078880



Wasn't it on AC RD?


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Arrow3 said:


> First encounter in a few years with a rattlesnake.  People say let them be but as much as I'm deep in the woods whether it be turkey hunting or hunting dogs I just can't do it. I killed this one next to two residents as well.
> View attachment 1078880


Same here Brandon, I have already encountered 4 snakes this spring while in the woods or at camp and I moved on, Garter and king snakes, but if I run across a rattler or copperhead, then if I can they are gonna be in same position as that one on your tailgate.  I just can't not, knowing someone like that grandfather hunting with his son in OC years back could die from a bite.


----------



## Arrow3

Todd E said:


> Wasn't it on AC RD?


Right by that pretty cabin ?


----------



## Todd E

Another fun night.


----------



## Triple C

Todd E said:


> Another fun night.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

You can count on Todd to be posting after midnight on a Friday or Saturday night


----------



## Todd E




----------



## Todd E

Todd E said:


>


 
Third night in a row. LoL. Weekend of hardly any sleep. I won't bore you with it.


----------



## Todd E

Some of past action.


----------



## Todd E




----------



## Todd E




----------



## Todd E




----------



## Buford_Dawg

What distances are you busting those hogs Todd?  Some of those look like long distance.


----------



## Todd E

I've shot them anywhere from 32 yards to 170.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Oh well, turkey season was a bust for me.  2 years in a row I have had little success.  What few birds I heard were over the property lines.  Hunted this AM and cleaned up camp and pulled my last camera that was in the woods.  Gonna take a break and do some fishing and golfing the next 3 months.  September will be here before I know it and deer season back in order.


----------



## Triple C

Must have had some very strong straight line winds in OC late last week.  Got down yesterday and had 1/2 dozen or more large red oaks that had blown over.  Some just snapped about 10 ft up the trunk.  Always hate to lose the large 50 plus year old oaks.


----------



## Todd E

Triple C said:


> Must have had some very strong straight line winds in OC late last week.  Got down yesterday and had 1/2 dozen or more large red oaks that had blown over.  Some just snapped about 10 ft up the trunk.  Always hate to lose the large 50 plus year old oaks.


Yes, we did. I saw some big ones down and some chicken house damage.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

BTW Trans, I dont know if you been down lately, but looks like logging in happening on your road, thinning on right hand side at your gate.  I assume all the way over to where it meets us.  I did not go check that property line.


----------



## Todd E

I knew when this hog did "The Curley Shuffle" that it was toast. Went back and found a good toothy boar.  It is in the maceration pot now.


----------



## Todd E

I've been wearing myself out working and then sitting in the dark hours on end. Squeezed in a little leaned into the tree time.


----------



## Hughy

I want to be like @Todd E when I grow up. 
He’s a dang killing machine!!

Congrats on your bird and an awesome pig??


----------



## Todd E

Hughy said:


> I want to be like @Todd E when I grow up.
> He’s a dang killing machine!!
> 
> Congrats on your bird and an awesome pig??



If I could only be a P&Y big buck killa like you @Hughy


----------



## transfixer

Buford_Dawg said:


> BTW Trans, I dont know if you been down lately, but looks like logging in happening on your road, thinning on right hand side at your gate.  I assume all the way over to where it meets us.  I did not go check that property line.



  I was down Sunday a week ago,  didn't see any sign of logging then, but that doesn't mean anything,  I'll be back this coming Sunday weather permitting,  I need to put my cameras back out as I pulled them all out after first of the year,   that area was thinned a couple years back, not sure what they would be doing now ?   I do expect them to cut all the big pines within the next two to three years though, according to what the logging foreman told me a couple years back,   of course they are plenty big enough to cut now,  if they wanted to,  With the demand for lumber and such, they may be wanting to,


----------



## Triple C

@Todd E keeping us all coming back to check this thread during the slow time of year. Git er done Todd!!!  Can't wait to see what kind of artistic slant you put on that boar's skull.

Dang nice bird too!


----------



## Todd E

Four cell cams running. Got my first velvet pic this growing season.


----------



## transfixer

Todd E said:


> Four cell cams running. Got my first velvet pic this growing season. View attachment 1080245



  thats why I want to get my cams back out in the woods,  I'm curious about how many fawns we have this year, and see what bucks are looking like,

     I tried searching for one of the new Reveal X cameras over the weekend,  that was fruitless,   sold out everywhere, of course they aren't stocked in the bigger online stores at the moment anyway,  maybe they will be soon,  I want to pick up at least one of them, supposed to have new features, including pic on demand


----------



## Arrow3

I just acquired a Remington BDL in 6mm Rem. Pretty gun. Got some age on it but there's a kicker. The gun has a brass plate riveted to it saying something like "Congratulations on your lucky 12" Larry and Janice

I have a feeling that this gun is being missed by someone.  The gun has been transferred through a FFL so I know it hasn't been reported stolen. Just seems like this was a special rifle to someone at sometime.

I'd really like to find the original owner to see if they want it back. All I want is what I paid for it and they can get it back if they want it.

Maybe they were in a financial tight and had to sell it and now would like to have it.

Something just tells me to look for them.


----------



## Arrow3

Just got home. This is what it says.


----------



## Todd E

@Arrow3 only you can decide what is the right thing to do. Perfectly new looking plate with no scratches. I'm sure you know you're looking for Summer(a female) whom is older than 12 and her parents are Larry and Janice.


----------



## transfixer

Arrow3 said:


> Just got home. This is what it says.
> View attachment 1080468



  I don't use Facebook,  can't stand the organization behind it,,  but its probably the best option for trying to find whoever owned that rifle ,,   

  kudos to you for wanting to find out if they would like it back,


----------



## Triple C

Big day for the AC clan tomorrow.  We officially become residents of Oconee County which will put me within 30 minutes of the farm in Oglethorpe.  Thrilled to be leaving NW metro ATL!  Looking forward to living amongst a crew of grandkids and being closer to the fine folks in Oglethorpe County.


----------



## Arrow3

I've got posts on 2 different forums here and 2 hunting pages on facebook looking for the original owner of the gun. No luck yet.


----------



## Todd E

Arrow3 said:


> I've got posts on 2 different forums here and 2 hunting pages on facebook looking for the original owner of the gun. No luck yet.


Have you done a Google image search on that plate?


----------



## Arrow3

Todd E said:


> Have you done a Google image search on that plate?


I have not


----------



## fredw

Three of us spent a long morning at the lease yesterday.  With turkey season closing, we put feeders out and got trail cams set.  Did a little mowing, put in a summer food plot, and bush hogged a wide strip through the middle of planted pines in preparation for a new plot.

We must have seen a dozen rabbits and a very pregnant doe.  Had a hen turkey show up less than two hours after getting the feeders up.

Was good to be back as I look forward to season 37 on that patch of land.


----------



## transfixer

I wanted to get to the club today and put my cameras back out,  but with gas being difficult to find I decided to wait a week or two, didn't want to risk having to drive around over there trying to find gas,  besides what I'm finding around where I live is close to $4 a gallon


----------



## Arrow3

transfixer said:


> I wanted to get to the club today and put my cameras back out,  but with gas being difficult to find I decided to wait a week or two, didn't want to risk having to drive around over there trying to find gas,  besides what I'm finding around where I live is close to $4 a gallon


There's some gas around. I paid $2.74 for 87 last night in East athens


----------



## Todd E

@transfixer A3 is spot on. Things are a little simpler out here in the country. There is gas to be had and it is not that inflated. GP in Lexington has pretty much had one pump open a majority of the time.


----------



## Todd E

I finished up with 2 long beards total. Not like I hunted a ton. Didnt even burn my normal turkey week of vacay. Never went south. It was a good season. Hunts were mostly quiet. One hand would cover the mornings I heard a bird. I just love killing pigs. So, thats where I spend most of my time. 

I've decided to move on from my current club. Great group of men. No issues amongst us. Wish nothing but the best for them. Just excited to go hunt varying stages of managed timber and meet some new folks. Will have to start learning the land.


----------



## transfixer

Good to know the gas situation is better over there,  one of the guys in the club lives in Cleveland,Ga and  they didn't have any gas anywhere in town for a few days last week,   I'll plan on getting up there this next weekend hopefully,  I really want to get my cameras back out .


----------



## Arrow3

Are you guys getting this ad when you get on here on your phone? It locks my screen up when it pops up.


----------



## Todd E

Yes @Arrow3 and im sick of it.


----------



## Hughy

Didn’t the mods say that the adds you see are a direct correlation from your search engines?
???


----------



## transfixer

lol,,,  I haven't seen that yet,,  but I don't use my phone to access the forum as much as I do my computer, either home or work


----------



## Arrow3

Hughy said:


> Didn’t the mods say that the adds you see are a direct correlation from your search engines?
> ???


I cam assure you that I've never searched about milking cows ???


----------



## Todd E

Arrow3 said:


> I cam assure you that I've never searched about milking cows ???



I thought it was implying something about my wife being older and our relationship.....


----------



## Arrow3




----------



## Arrow3

30 years apart... Same shotgun.  Both killed in Oglethorpe County.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

How was your season Brandon, you been quiet?  Looks like it was much better than mine


----------



## Arrow3

Buford_Dawg said:


> How was your season Brandon, you been quiet?  Looks like it was much better than mine


Lol I'm always quiet during the season. 
All those years of killing my limit easily made some  people jealous and spreading lies so I decided some years ago that I don't talk much or post pictures during the season. 

My season pretty much sucked. 

I heard very little gobbling. Every gobbler that I seriously worked got shot or shot at by me or a friend.


----------



## Big_Red

Awesome photos Arrow3... that’s great!  30 years apart!


----------



## jbird1

Never made it out to the turkey woods this season, unfortunately.  Congrats to you fellas that got-r-done!  Travel youth baseball and turkey hunting don't really go together but the pendulum will swing back my way.  Anybody seen any of the cicada hatch yet?  I'm hoping for a big, epic feast for all the growing poults fighting for survival in the OC.


----------



## Duff

Brandon, I know a Larry and Janice. They do not have a daughter named Summer though. I'll ask next time I see them a church


----------



## Arrow3

Duff said:


> Brandon, I know a Larry and Janice. They do not have a daughter named Summer though. I'll ask next time I see them a church


I wouldn't think Summer would be their daughter.  I'm thinking more like a niece . It would say from Mom and Dad I'd she was their daughter.


----------



## Todd E

I love spurs. I like beards. But, this is why I shoot gobblers.........


----------



## Triple C

Boys - Been moved in new place for going on 2 weeks now.  Talk about a lifestyle change!  Went from sitting on sofa in down time in Acworth home and checking the forum to stay entertained, to bout 110 MPH at new place trying to keep up with grandkids and loving it!  First time checking in since last Wednesday.


----------



## Arrow3

Triple C said:


> Boys - Been moved in new place for going on 2 weeks now.  Talk about a lifestyle change!  Went from sitting on sofa in down time in Acworth home and checking the forum to stay entertained, to bout 110 MPH at new place trying to keep up with grandkids and loving it!  First time checking in since last Wednesday.


Me and Hughy were in your neighborhood last week. Took a cell cam over to my land and we talked about we had to be close by..Glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## Arrow3

Got one early to keep an eye on throughout the summer....


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Took today off from work and headed to OC about 6am, hit my 3 properties and refreshed mineral / salt licks and put up 6 cameras for the summer.  Gonna let them sit till Labor day and then pull the cards and see what happened thru the summer.  Probably will not be back down for several months, gonna trout fish and play some golf this summer.  My youngest is home doing a internship so I expect he and I will have some nice fishing and golf outings.  For some reason, the chiggers and ticks really like me this time of year even if I have on Permanone and other insect repellents.  I have no idea why, it really bothers me.  And I have tried the vinegar stuff, gave me some terrible heart burn.  Not again....


----------



## transfixer

I was up there last Sunday looking over everything, guess I was lucky,  didn't get any chiggers or ticks,  and actually forgot to use the Sawyers spray that I keep at my camper,  I'll probably go back in another week or two,  I didn't get all my cameras put out , and I may move a spin feeder I have to a different spot .  I picked up a Brent Hunt trophy Whitetail climbing stand recently that is like brand new,  I used to hunt out of one years back,  looking forward to using this one this coming season .


----------



## Buford_Dawg

transfixer said:


> I was up there last Sunday looking over everything, guess I was lucky,  didn't get any chiggers or ticks,  and actually forgot to use the Sawyers spray that I keep at my camper,  I'll probably go back in another week or two,  I didn't get all my cameras put out , and I may move a spin feeder I have to a different spot .  I picked up a Brent Hunt trophy Whitetail climbing stand recently that is like brand new,  I used to hunt out of one years back,  looking forward to using this one this coming season .


Hey Trans, did you notice the thinning I was telling you about?  Right hand side of your gate road up front, not sure how far back they go, assume to where they meet up with you.  I looked again today...


----------



## transfixer

Buford_Dawg said:


> Hey Trans, did you notice the thinning I was telling you about?  Right hand side of your gate road up front, not sure how far back they go, assume to where they meet up with you.  I looked again today...



  Yeah I saw it,  funny thing is that is all they thinned ,,, just a small area right there where you saw it,  only a few acres,  doesn't seem like it was enough to justify bringing the equipment in ,,  who knows ?   but no it didn't go very far down that side at all,  never even got close to where ours begins.


----------



## Arrow3

I rode all over this state trying to find a gobbler the last few weeks of the season and apparently there was one on my 15 acres in sandy cross ??


----------



## Steven037

Went out yesterday. It is dry. Filled all the feeders and pulled cards from some cameras. Nothing special but there are some does about ready to pop. Looks like several might be having twins. Man it felt good to be in the woods just walking around.


----------



## Arrow3

Summer is here and I'm doing my summer time routine....


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Nice mess of fish Brandon, be some good eating.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

*did you use tinks to catch those catfish? I always knew they liked stink bait!*


----------



## tad1

Good lawd that’s a mess of fish, and a country boy can survive!?


----------



## Arrow3

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> *did you use tinks to catch those catfish? I always knew they liked stink bait!*


Ha!! This is my deer hunting boat too and I didn't clean it out... notice the screw in tree step and pad lock for locking my stand?


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Arrow3 said:


> Ha!! This is my deer hunting boat too and I didn't clean it out... notice the screw in tree step and pad lock for locking my stand?


I did notice those. I was just messing with ya.


----------



## Todd E

Arrow3 having all the fun. 
I am bored.


----------



## Todd E




----------



## Todd E

Here's one for yall. Out woods walking one night using dull green head light to try and slip around quietly. No shooting sticks. Just slipping through woods and scanning. Found one. Volume up.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Todd E said:


> Here's one for yall. Out woods walking one night using dull green head light to try and slip around quietly. No shooting sticks. Just slipping through woods and scanning. Found one. Volume up.


That's awesome!


----------



## Todd E

I absolutely love mentoring kids and adult newbies in God's Great Outdoors. I was asked if I could take a friends BIL out. Sure. Got the OOS three day license handled. Had a discussion on how he needed to match me step for step and be willing to stay out until the weeeeeeeeee hours. Away we go. 

Three nights later....after several missed pigs and a fatality wounded lost one......I finally got him behind a dead pig for a photo shoot. He was stoked. I was stoked. Great times because he is hooked now.


----------



## Todd E




----------



## Todd E

No matter what I am hunting, a coyote will change any plans I have. Too many fawns in the woods right now. Second coyote I have shot this weekend.


----------



## transfixer

@Todd E  you're going to have to let me in on your secret,  not about hunting hogs necessarily ,,  but how you can stay up all night hunting and still go to work the next day !    I might could have done it 12-15yrs ago,,  seriously doubt I could now ,,,


----------



## Todd E

@transfixer I've just never been one that needs a ton of sleep. Been a lineman for almost 32 years now. Plenty used to working 22 hr days, grabbing a nap in truck, and going right back at it. Worked plenty of 7am to 7am and then pulled my normal 8 hrs next day.

Im just a night owl is all it boils down to.


----------



## Todd E

Since its the off season lull in the OC thread, I will post some target practice boredom pix...as I dont fish. Practiced airing out the 6.5 in total darkness


----------



## Arrow3

Me and Hughy went fishing Sunday afternoon.  We caught more laughs and  sun rays then fish but we had a good time ...


----------



## Arrow3

Yall boys still kicking??


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Arrow3 said:


> Yall boys still kicking??


Yes, still around, working, fishing and golf taking up my time for next couple months


----------



## Triple C

Arrow3 said:


> Yall boys still kicking??


Whew!!!  Been busy Brandon.  Checking in for the first time since week before last.  Spent all of last week fly fishing in Alaska at Newhalen Lodge near Bristol Bay.  Amazing trip.  In Dallas this week on biz.  Between all of that the move from Metro ATL back to the country near kids n grandkids has been a game changer in terms of down time to check in here.

I'll post some pics when I get home of AK trip.  Brooks been slaying pigs down at the farm.


----------



## fredw

Triple C said:


> Whew!!!  Been busy Brandon.  Checking in for the first time since week before last.  Spent all of last week fly fishing in Alaska at Newhalen Lodge near Bristol Bay.  Amazing trip.  In Dallas this week on biz.  Between all of that the move from Metro ATL back to the country near kids n grandkids has been a game changer in terms of down time to check in here.
> 
> I'll post some pics when I get home of AK trip.  Brooks been slaying pigs down at the farm.


Post up those AK trip pics.  Carolyn and I are headed up next month for six days of fly fishing for trout, salmon, and whatever other fish want to play.


----------



## Triple C

fredw said:


> Post up those AK trip pics.  Carolyn and I are headed up next month for six days of fly fishing for trout, salmon, and whatever other fish want to play.


Will do Fred.  i'll do my best to post pics when I get home this evening.  It was amazing.  2nd time up.  Newhalen Lodge.  www.newhalenlodge.com


----------



## fredw

Triple C said:


> Will do Fred.  i'll do my best to post pics when I get home this evening.  It was amazing.  2nd time up.  Newhalen Lodge.  www.newhalenlodge.com


Looks like we'll be fairly close to where you fished.  We're flying into Iliamna, AK and then taking a float plane more or less east across Lake Iliamna to the place we'll be fishing.


----------



## Big_Red

I had a preview of the Triple C fishing pics. My goodness. He‘s living the life!  Can’t wait for an update.


----------



## Triple C

fredw said:


> Looks like we'll be fairly close to where you fished.  We're flying into Iliamna, AK and then taking a float plane more or less east across Lake Iliamna to the place we'll be fishing.


Fred - We fished the Iliamna one of the days we were there. King’s were just starting to run. Here’s a few pics from the trip.


----------



## Triple C




----------



## Buford_Dawg

Fun times AC, looks like the weather was chilly up there.  One day Lisa and I will make it up there.


----------



## Triple C

Buford_Dawg said:


> Fun times AC, looks like the weather was chilly up there.  One day Lisa and I will make it up there.



Temps were mid 40s in the morn and 60 plus by early afternoon.  AK is truly a bucket list trip.  National Geographic scenes each day.  One of the best AK trips we ever did was a cruise.  Would highly recommend it.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Triple C said:


> Temps were mid 40s in the morn and 60 plus by early afternoon.  AK is truly a bucket list trip.  National Geographic scenes each day.  One of the best AK trips we ever did was a cruise.  Would highly recommend it.


Yes, a cruise is already planned as my retirement gift.  Lisa has it planned out, 7 days sea, 7 days land, now just need to get to retirement, LOL....


----------



## fredw

Triple C, wonderful pics!


----------



## Steven037

Went to Alaska many years ago. Stayed at Denise lake lodge in soldatna. Fished around Seward homer and soldatna. Man was it beautiful and one of the best trips of my life. Went in September so it was mainly silvers but we caught a ton. Can’t wait to go back.


----------



## Todd E

I can tell everyone is out golfing and fishing. These photos show just about what I go through on each night.


----------



## Todd E

Ran out of space on beard hangers, so I made something new and different.


----------



## transfixer

Well,  this Holiday weekend is coming to a close,  weather was better than I expected,  and would have made the trip to OC to do a few things if it had not been for family events,  not one to golf, and really only care for trout fishing in the mountains,  never been one to enjoy lake fishing or river fishing in the summertime,  too hot, and too many no seeums,,,,  

   Going with my stepson today to try something I've not done before,  kayaking down the Etowah river,  not sure what I'm getting myself into ?  lol ,    but after this weekend I'll be focusing on OC and getting things ready for the upcoming season . 

  Hoping for a good season this year!  might not be able to hunt quite as much as the last few years, as I'm now working for someone else instead of myself , but I still plan on being there most weekends and during the peak of the rut ! 

Hope all had a good Fourth !


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Last time I was down got so many chiggars I am just now getting fully recovered, LOL...  So, several of my camp buddies came down this weekend and pulled cards and freshened trail cam batteries, I fished Saturday and Sunday on Hartwell and about to head out for a afternoon of golf with my son.  I plan on hitting OC in the next weeekend or two and check on my camper and pull my trailcam cards and check to see if the loggers have started clear cutting our Glades tract.


----------



## jbird1

Buford_Dawg said:


> Last time I was down got so many chiggars I am just now getting fully recovered, LOL...  So, several of my camp buddies came down this weekend and pulled cards and freshened trail cam batteries, I fished Saturday and Sunday on Hartwell and about to head out for a afternoon of golf with my son.  I plan on hitting OC in the next weeekend or two and check on my camper and pull my trailcam cards and check to see if the loggers have started clear cutting our Glades tract.



BD- Are you still looking at property on Hartwell?  Drove over the lake on our way to a baseball tournament in Myrtle Beach....looked beautiful.  Lake Lanier without the crowds and a more reasonable price point.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

jbird1 said:


> BD- Are you still looking at property on Hartwell?  Drove over the lake on our way to a baseball tournament in Myrtle Beach....looked beautiful.  Lake Lanier without the crowds and a more reasonable price point.


Somewhat yes, but we recently bought some property in Clarkesville in a golf course community just in case.  I enjoy a good game of golf about as much as hunting and fishing   Was on Hartwell this weekend and looked at several properties.  If something just right comes up, then may jump on it.


----------



## jbird1

Buford_Dawg said:


> Somewhat yes, but we recently bought some property in Clarkesville in a golf course community just in case.  I enjoy a good game of golf about as much as hunting and fishing   Was on Hartwell this weekend and looked at several properties.  If something just right comes up, then may jump on it.



That's right...Orchard.  I love the Clarkesville area.  My oldest played in a tournament over at Apple Mountain every Spring for several years.  It's most likely a step down from Orchard but a nice change up when/if you need a change of scenery.  

If I can get one of the kids to go the Clemson, I may start browsing over Lake Hartwell way myself.  Had a buddy that had a place on Clarks Hill a while back.  That was a really nice lake as well.  

Anyway, hit 'em straight!


----------



## Triple C

@ToddE...Love your art work.  Trust all you OC guys are having a good summer.  Life is all about adapting to ever changing events and circumstances.  Mine has been a whirlwind the past couple of months.  For the past 10 years, I've spent prolly 75% to 80% of my weekends at the farm in OC.  Since finishing our house and moving in the first of May, I've been down to the farm twice.  Son is down a few days a week checking on things and such.  I went down at daybreak yesterday and mowed the entrance and lawn around the cabin, followed by a ride-around just to check things out.  Was pleased to surprise a doe and her twins.

Oddly enough...no cameras running this year.  First time that's ever happened.  We may just forget the cameras and be surprised by what we see come season.  I spent several hours a week on here before we moved.  Now seems it's once a week or so I find the time to catch up.


----------



## Arrow3

Made a trip up into WNC and fished a couple of days. Caught them good but no real big ones. Had a blast though.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

I see you were up in WNC, was born in Franklin, all my relatives up that way, beautiful area, some good people up there.


----------



## Arrow3

If yall are interested in a guided hunt,  let me know ...


----------



## jbird1




----------



## Todd E

Finally. 
I drew a gator tag. So excited. I've been looking fwd to this experience.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Good deal Todd, looking forward to a good story, keep us updated on the journey.


----------



## fredw

We got back from the Alaska trip late Saturday.  Got into some lake trout, rainbow and sockeye salmon.  Lots of bear activity.  Fun trip.  Getting there and getting home was long and drawn out.  Old man is tired but it's a good tired.


----------



## fredw

Got home and have a Tactacam issue with a camera on the lease.  The camera will transmit a test pic but isn't transmitting other pics.  Spent some time trouble shooting remotely and had Tactacam do a reset.  That didn't solve my problem and I need to be with the camera for further trouble shooting.  Looks like I have a good excuse to head to Oglethorpe.


----------



## Triple C

fredw said:


> We got back from the Alaska trip late Saturday.  Got into some lake trout, rainbow and sockeye salmon.  Lots of bear activity.  Fun trip.  Getting there and getting home was long and drawn out.  Old man is tired but it's a good tired.


Fred - Post up a few pics with some commentary on your AK trip.  1st time I went in July 2017, we were right in the middle of the salmon run, both sockeye and silvers if my memory serves me correct.  Fished one day in Katmai and was blown away on just how many brown bear we encountered on that day.  This year we were just ahead of the salmon run and encountered only one bear.


----------



## fredw

Triple C, here you go:

https://forum.gon.com/threads/alaska-fishing-report.997986/


----------



## Arrow3

Fellows, we're slacking ?


----------



## Triple C

Yessir...Was thinking the same thing last night and have to admit that I'm in one of the slackers!


----------



## transfixer

I've been covered up with work for the last couple months,  both at the shop and with my side work,  haven't found the time to get to OC even when the weather has cooperated ,  gotta make time soon though, only 6 weeks away ,  but if its this hot on opening weekend archery ?   I doubt seriously I'll be there !  lol


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Yes, the board always slows down this time of year, it will pick up soon.  I will be in OC Saturday pulling 6 trailcam cards to get my first view of what we have around.  The cameras have been out 9 weeks without checking.  Gonna do some things around camp while I am down.  Gonna be HOT.


----------



## Todd E

Ol Todd goes out every night. Well, ya know.....trolls. So, I stay quiet. I havent done anything at all in regards to a deer. Highly anticipating my gator hunt.


----------



## transfixer

Todd E said:


> Ol Todd goes out every night. Well, ya know.....trolls. So, I stay quiet. I havent done anything at all in regards to a deer. Highly anticipating my gator hunt.



    Going out at night is a lot smarter than going out during the day in this kind of weather !   kinda wish I could flip my work hours to nighttime for a few weeks,   I thought about deer season yesterday at lunchtime actually,  went to a park not far from where I work,  sitting in my truck under a shade tree eating lunch,  and watched a 6pt still in velvet browsing in the woods not 40yds from where I was parked,  it was kinda cool ,,,


----------



## fredw

My son and I are heading up tomorrow.  Need to top off feeders, swap out a bad trail cam and spray an area in the pines where we are planning to put a food plot.  Hope to get out before it gets too hot.


----------



## Souhternhunter17

I haven't been back down to the OC property since the end of turkey season. Have been extremely busy this summer. Planning on going down within the next few weekends to check things out. I am resisting the urge to put out cameras until a few weeks before bow season. I will probably put them out when we plant food plots the last weekend in August. We try to be on the property as little as possible to keep the pressure down before the season and attempt to try to do the same during the actual season. I think it makes a big difference on small properties. Hope everyone is staying safe in the heat and looking out for snakes!


----------



## Todd E

One of the several less fortunate, from last night.


----------



## Arrow3

See,  all I had to do was make a post about yall slacking and things took off!!!


----------



## jbird1

Looking forward to the annual, late August camp haircut/ sweat bath as the first time back to OC since November.  The process never changes.  Weed eat, lopper, spray...then the late summer heat bakes it off pretty good.  A new, fresh carpet of straw will have fallen by the time we roll in October.  If there is time leftover, maybe throw out a cam or two.  Rinse and repeat and the cycle continues.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Spent yesterday AM in OC, boy was it hot.  Pulled some trailcam cards, good activity in some areas, not so good in others, lots of coyotes showed up on most cams, few pigs and about early July, fawns started appearing frequently.  Worked around camp for couple hours, imagine we will have some club work day activites labor day weekend, that is usually when we start.  As usual, got my share of chiggars, dang things. Did I mention it was HOT


----------



## Big_Red

We went this weekend, had to do a little work at camp, top off feeders and such. 

To our surprise a feeder was knocked over, my buddy suspected a trespasser. 

Well, he pulled the trail cam card and wow, a big freakin’ BEAR has been visiting!  

This is about a mile outside of downtown Maxeys. Buck yum (corn/peanut) feed. Crazy.  Didn’t think this part of GA had bear.


----------



## fredw

Big_Red said:


> We went this weekend, had to do a little work at camp, top off feeders and such.
> 
> To our surprise a feeder was knocked over, my buddy suspected a trespasser.
> 
> Well, he pulled the trail cam card and wow, a big freakin’ BEAR has been visiting!
> 
> This is about a mile outside of downtown Maxeys. Buck yum (corn/peanut) feed. Crazy.  Didn’t think this part of GA had bear.
> 
> View attachment 1094907View attachment 1094908View attachment 1094909View attachment 1094910View attachment 1094911View attachment 1094912View attachment 1094913


How cool is this?  Great trail cam pics.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Yes, they occassionally stroll thru in the summertime, generally juvenile males that have been run off their home range.  Had one on camera in OC once before.  Got one roaming the local subdivisions in Buford right now, got all the local residents tore up


----------



## fredw

We accomplished what we needed to on Friday and, thank goodness, got out of there before the heat and humidity became unbearable for this old fellow.  

We mowed a strip in the pines back in May.  We were a little late getting back up to spray and discovered head high weeds.  Sprayed and will need to go back thru with a bush hog before we can even think of preparing for any planting.

Lots of does and some nocturnal pigs hitting the feeders.  Cottontails everywhere on the edges of the logging roads.


----------



## Triple C

@Big_Red...Just a matter of time till a sow or two moves in then it's gonna be game on for the bears establishing new territories.  That would have been a cool sight watching that boar do his thing around your feeder until he brought it down.  I'm trying to imagine what it will be like to have my first bear sighting from the stand.

I didn't make it to the farm this past weekend.  Mowed fields and lawn at the new place.  Bout 10 acres of field to mow at new place.  Gotta get a tractor with a cab and A/C and a bigger bush hog.  6 footer ain't getting it done.

As little as I've been down this summer it's gonna feel like a new place come hunting season.  No cameras running and not sure I'm gonna put batteries in em until we plant in October.  Think it will be cool first few sits and have no idea what we have in terms of shooter bucks.


----------



## gacowboy

Amazing bear pictures !!


----------



## nix03

I keep up with this OC thread as i hunted there several years ago and just curious if any of you have any openings in your clubs? I also have a tractor with fil and several pieces of equipment to help with food plots or trails.


----------



## Triple C

nix03 said:


> I keep up with this OC thread as i hunted there several years ago and just curious if any of you have any openings in your clubs?


nix03 - Hope someone has an opening for you!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Nix, unfortunately the club(s) I am in do not.  OC is a very popular county to hunt, close to Athens and Atlanta, easy to get to and had and still does in pockets terrific deer and turkey hunting.  To me if you spend much time looking for hunting opportunities OC is probably top 10 counties that it is extremely hard to find anything. I have seen several posting on the Facebook site "Hunting in the Georgia Piedmont" over the last few years of people with openings in OC.  If you use FB, you may want to join that group.


----------



## nix03

Thanks Buford, I will get my wife to check that out she does Facebook.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Nix, Wilkes county club looking for a member - https://forum.gon.com/threads/1-member-needed-for-wilkes-county-club.999035/

Not OC but close.


----------



## buckbull

Don't often post, but thought this was worthy.  Found this morning while cutting lanes on the tractor.  About 4.5' long


----------



## Arrow3

That's a grown one.  What part of the county?


----------



## fredw

buckbull said:


> Don't often post, but thought this was worthy.  Found this morning while cutting lanes on the tractor.  About 4.5' longView attachment 1096360


That looks to be a stout snake!


----------



## fredw

Well, I'm making an unplanned trip to the lease tomorrow.  My son topped off my 30 gallon feeder this morning.  Tried to do a test run and he thinks the control panel is fried.  I've got another feeder that I'll run up there, empty 150 pounds of corn out of the feeder that's hanging, repleace it and then fill the feeder up.  Between Tactacam problems and now feeder problems I've been kept busy.


----------



## Todd E

Fruits of the labor. 
Thick cut butterfly pork chops filled with Meat Shed jalapeño cheese sausage off a wild hog. ? 

Sometimes, you just gotta post it. #foodie


----------



## buckbull

Snake was in the Stephens area.


----------



## transfixer

Headed to OC early in the am , probably going to do a little work around the lease,  if the guys haven't gotten it all done today,   need to bring my camper home to do some work on it and take it back up by bow season.   I'll definitely be wearing my snake boots though !     I'm glad Stephens is south of 78,, but that is still a little too close to our place for my comfort !


----------



## Todd E

No need to worry about snakes. Yet to have had a bad encounter, even in diamondback territory. Only ones to really surprise me, catching me off guard, were cottonmouths.


----------



## Arrow3

Fished the river today and caught another good mess of channels with 1 flathead. Summer fishing is winding down . Im getting into deer mode now. Wish I had a shooter on camera but hoping one will show up. 

Gonna fry up some filets tomorrow night.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Spent the morning in the beautiful North Georgia mountains playing golf with CCC, AC is a great guy, we had alot of fun as we do everytime we get together.  Thanks again AC for joining me and we will do it again, maybe closer to Watkinsville this time, lots of good courses around your place.  Any of you fellow OC'ers would like to join us sometime just yell.  But yell quick as it is getting close to slowing down golf and spending most of my free time in OC


----------



## Arrow3

??


----------



## Todd E

Dang @Arrow3. 

I cooked venison loins, straps, and cubed plus wild turkey tonight.


----------



## fredw

4 1/2 foot black snake sunning on one of our logging roads.


----------



## transfixer

Didn't have to do any work today really,, couple of our guys already straightened the road out in a couple places,,  and mowed all the roads we typically use,   just filled a couple feeders , pulled a card from the only camera I had out,,,  still didn't put any other cams out,,  need to go back in a couple weeks and do that,  brought the camper home to do a little work on it,,  

    I have an issue I've never had before ,,,,  my tower stand that I've had for roughly 10yrs in the tall pines,  got taken over by a momma buzzard this spring !   couple months ago she was still in it every time I went by,,  today  two immature buzzards were hanging out on my office chair !  and didn't seem to care that I drove right up to them !   I am afraid to see what kind of a mess they have made,, but they better hurry up and vacate said premises before gun season gets close ,,, or I'll be tempted to do something I'm not supposed to do !     Not even sure if I'll be able to stand the stench to sit in the thing even after they leave !


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Trans, talk to Todd about the buzzards, we have a box stand on our place called the "Buzzard Roost" for that very same problem.  I have never tried to hunt out of it....


----------



## jbird1

transfixer said:


> Didn't have to do any work today really,, couple of our guys already straightened the road out in a couple places,,  and mowed all the roads we typically use,   just filled a couple feeders , pulled a card from the only camera I had out,,,  still didn't put any other cams out,,  need to go back in a couple weeks and do that,  brought the camper home to do a little work on it,,
> 
> I have an issue I've never had before ,,,,  my tower stand that I've had for roughly 10yrs in the tall pines,  got taken over by a momma buzzard this spring !   couple months ago she was still in it every time I went by,,  today  two immature buzzards were hanging out on my office chair !  and didn't seem to care that I drove right up to them !   I am afraid to see what kind of a mess they have made,, but they better hurry up and vacate said premises before gun season gets close ,,, or I'll be tempted to do something I'm not supposed to do !     Not even sure if I'll be able to stand the stench to sit in the thing even after they leave !



Gonna need pics.


----------



## Triple C

BD...Had a blast yesterday!


----------



## Souhternhunter17

Had to plow some strips over on our small dove field at my in-laws in Madison Co. Saturday so i figured I would make a trip down to Oglethorpe and check things out before our only real "work day" on the last weekend of August. Camper was still in good shape, aka I didnt see any leaks so that was good. It isn't anything special about as bare bones as it gets (no power) but it is somewhere to lay your head out of the weather and it stays pretty warm with a buddy heater running. Usually about this time of year we spray the food plots to make them easier to plow and plant but after 3 years of this process we have gotten the weeds under control and this year we will just be able to bushog, plow, and plant which is convenient. Broke down and put out 2 cameras as well... Usually we don't get a ton of good bucks on camera before bow season but they show up in spades about the second week of October through the end of the season... but we will see. Had an itch I had to scratch in regards to just doing something related to hunting... With all the craziness going on in the world it's extremely nice to know hunting season is on the horizon!


----------



## transfixer

Buford_Dawg said:


> Trans, talk to Todd about the buzzards, we have a box stand on our place called the "Buzzard Roost" for that very same problem.  I have never tried to hunt out of it....



  I'm going to be really aggravated if I can no longer hunt out of that stand,  its held up very well over the years,  and its my favorite stand for those really cold mornings,  and covers a lot of area,   if I have to I'll figure out a way to get a big container of water up there and run my pressure washer to clean the thing out !   if I hadn't have been by myself yesterday I'd have probably tried to physically evict those two juvenile birds right out of there,   not sure if they can be mean or not,, never been close to one,,   but they obviously weren't too concerned about me,  they sat right there looking at me.


----------



## Todd E

Hwy 15S. Not too far out of Watkinsville. Hit by car while guys were working. Big around as a bottled water. Missing head plus and good bit of upper half of body. 

Why no rattles?


----------



## Triple C

Todd - Son's been telling me I'm gonna see timber rattlers around the new place just off of Hwy 15 as we move toward fall.  Got several big rock piles on the property and keeping a close eye out for em.  So far none, but I know that's gonna change.


----------



## Arrow3

Big Stopper Guide Service took a big step this past Monday.  I bought this 1860 Lowe roughneck with a 60 hp Mercury 4 stroke. 

Not only am I excited about the personal use I'm going to get out of it , but starting next spring I'm going to start guiding on the local lakes and rivers here. I plan to start off slow and get my feet wet (pun intended ?) I have worked in a manufacturing plant for the last 25 years and I would like to transition into something more in my wheelhouse.  I have been known to catch a fish or two ?.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Looks good Brandon, your a fish catching machine, will hit you up next spring and have you put me on some bass or crappie.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

For those of you running Reveal Gen 1 cameras, make sure you see the note in the trailcam section to update your camera version as come Sept you cameras may not connect to Tactacam network.  Updated mine last evening and tested overnight.  Won't be long getting them back out in the woods.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Good looking boat Brandon! You will enjoy it. I love mine and have fished more in the past year than I have in the 10 years prior combined since I’ve had my boat!


----------



## Arrow3

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> Good looking boat Brandon! You will enjoy it. I love mine and have fished more in the past year than I have in the 10 years prior combined since I’ve had my boat!


What did you buy Jason?


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Arrow3 said:


> What did you buy Jason?



I bought a tracker pro170 w/50hp last summer
I’ve really enjoyed it! I added another fish finder to it and installed a motor guide Xi 5 trolling motor


----------



## Todd E

Some of my better ones from the past few months. With working 6 days a week and staying out late on me time, I just have not had the motive to work on them. I may just set them out in the sun and go all natural. The one in the middle had been shot in the left jaw. He was missing some teeth, but even though ragged....the jaw had healed. Wonder if I did it.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Headed down this afternoon, buddy bringing tractor to bushhog our roads around the properties, gonna be hot, but gotta take advantage of tractor time when available.  Getting closer guys.


----------



## transfixer

Yes,  its getting too close,  I'm not ready,  got too much to do and running out of time,  still got a couple things to fix on my camper, and need to work on the golf cart to get it ready for the season,  

   Good luck with the heat BD,   water and Gatorade,  I've kept my cooler in the bed of my truck for the last few weeks,  full of ice, water, gatorade and diet coke,  even at work,  its colder than our refrigerator in our break room,


----------



## Todd E

I had an absolute blast on my gator hunt. When I left my house, my goal was flat out to kill a gator. Of course I would love to kill a 10, 11, or 12 footer. 
However, I was going to do my best and not return home empty handed on the night of my planned hunt. We checked numerous gators. Pushing forward with the hope that a monster lizard was around the next bend. Upon easing the boat in on one, I made the personal decision to go and ahead and send it. No monster gator, but one this ol boy was elated to shoot. This type hunting is a blast for me. Wish it didn't take so long to draw a tag.


----------



## Mexican Squealer

Congrats!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Heck yeah Todd! Way to go!


----------



## fredw

Congrats Todd.  That first gator is a real rush!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Way to go Todd, there was no doubt you would bring one home.  Congrats!!!


----------



## Arrow3

First brush pile was deployed today out of my boat. Hard work but the years of fish catching makes it worth it. Sank 4 hickory, 1 Christmas tree,  and a dead Leyland cypress all in one area.


----------



## Souhternhunter17

It was a very busy and HOT weekend for me. Had our annual dove field prep/and Oglethorpe property work days. Prepped two dove fields (mowing, discing, burning) Friday. Bushogged and plowed down at Oglethorpe Saturday and limed, planted, and fertilized Sunday. Limbed some stands and checked cameras as well. Have a good looking younger bucks, a bunch of does, 4 hen turkeys and 5-6 poults on camera which is good to see. Still have some other things to do before the rifle opener but the majority of the hard work is done. However for now I am looking forward to bow season and cooler weather.


----------



## Hughy

This is the weekend I’ve been waiting on. In my mind, dove season kicks off my favorite time of year, hunting season and fall. Excited about shooting birds and watching the Dawgs this weekend. Maybe a touch more excited about bow season starting next weekend. Can’t wait for everyone to start blowing this place up with pictures and stories. We’re off to a good start already with gators and food plots. Keep em coming!!
I got my opening day velvet 9pt bow buck back last week. I am very pleased with the way it turned out. Jake Rowe did an outstanding job bringing him back to life. Good luck to everyone this fall??


----------



## Arrow3

Beautiful mount and Great buck Matt!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Terrific deer Matt, that will look good on the wall.


----------



## Todd E

Time to get the oil hot.


----------



## Todd E

Thanks DNR WRD for an early opener. Weather was nice. Squeaked out an OC limit.


----------



## Todd E

Todd just loves mentoring kids in God's Great Outdoors. My grandkids aren't old enough for it yet. God blessed me, with a great afternoon, by giving me the opportunity to sit with a young boy. He was packing an old school sweet 16. I got him in the sweet spot. Watched him shoot awhile and eased into some subtle wing shooting lessons. By end of hunt, he almost had his daily limit. He was grinning from ear to ear. Then he joined in at the tailgate and after two instructional lessons..........was popping dove breasts like a grown man. 

This "older" man loves seeing kids enjoy GGO !!!


----------



## Arrow3

My shoulder hurts ??


----------



## Triple C

Dang boys!  Lot been happening around here since I last logged in.  Congrats on the gator Todd!  I took last week off and spent 4 days at the farm bush hogging all interior roads and food plots in preparation for planting in early Oct.  Put a serious deep clean...and I mean serious deep clean on cabin, garage and shop.  Enjoyed every minute of it.  No cameras this year so I feel like we're hunting a new farm with no idea of what kind of bucks we have cruising around.  But sure excited to get after em before long.

Brooks leaves in the morning for MT.  He and a buddy will be chasing elk.  He's chased em in CO for the past 12 to 15 years.  Decided to see new country and go with a buddy that has hunted MT for the past 6 or 7 years.


----------



## DeucesWild

Brooks is going with my neighbor. Ole Weyman has been doing it for a few years now and they should get into some critters for sure. I’d love to go but I’m to old to go where them guys are gonna be hiking into.


----------



## Arrow3

If this is Rock's last dove season , which it probably is, it has gotten off to the best start ever. I hunted with 3 different land owners and lots of great friends this long weekend. Some of the best hunts I've been on!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

So, like overnight, what bucks on am getting on my cell cameras all showed up slick this weekend.  Funny how that works, full velvet all last week, slick bone now.  And boy do those slick horns look much smaller without that velvet


----------



## Triple C

Buford_Dawg said:


> So, like overnight, what bucks on am getting on my cell cameras all showed up slick this weekend.  Funny how that works, full velvet all last week, slick bone now.  And boy do those slick horns look much smaller without that velvet


You got dat right!  All of a sudden the 130's turn in to 110's.


----------



## transfixer

Buford_Dawg said:


> So, like overnight, what bucks on am getting on my cell cameras all showed up slick this weekend.  Funny how that works, full velvet all last week, slick bone now.  And boy do those slick horns look much smaller without that velvet



     I don't have any bucks on camera to talk about,  good many deer altogether though, which is good,   but now it seems the buzzards that had been living in my tower stand have finally left it,, but they seem to have taken a liking to my trough feeder now,  I had put a bag of cotton seed in it a month or so ago,  evidently they like cotton seed ?  got a few pics of one or two actually sitting IN the feeder,  and on top of it,, on the side of it,,,  etc,,,,     I am NOT a Happy Camper !   my tower stand is ruined,  the remnants of their mess has caused the floor to start rotting out , going to have to tear the top of it off and rebuild the whole thing,   I did take the roof off this weekend to try and keep them from coming back to it.


----------



## Big_Red

This is my first year with cameras and that was exactly my experience. They looked huge with velvet and now most are skinny horns!



Buford_Dawg said:


> So, like overnight, what bucks on am getting on my cell cameras all showed up slick this weekend.  Funny how that works, full velvet all last week, slick bone now.  And boy do those slick horns look much smaller without that velvet


----------



## Todd E

Let's have a little fun. Hughy and A3 have already seen it. How old do you seriously think this deer is?


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Todd E said:


> Let's have a little fun. Hughy and A3 have already seen it. How old do you seriously think this deer is? View attachment 1103231


I think that dude is old! 5.5 plus!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Looks old in body, saggy belly, not so much in face, > 4.5 is my guess.


----------



## transfixer

Todd E said:


> Let's have a little fun. Hughy and A3 have already seen it. How old do you seriously think this deer is? View attachment 1103231



  a well fed 2.5yr old ?


----------



## Triple C

I'm with BD and gonna go 4.5.


----------



## Grunt-n-bleat

4.5 or 5.5. large body deer.


----------



## Todd E

Does uncovering antlers change anything?


----------



## Triple C

Todd E said:


> Does uncovering antlers change anything? View attachment 1103347


Some body slap me and call me stupid!  Good one Todd!!!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Do you know how old he is Todd, he looks like some of those BCR bucks we have had around for several years.  Face and horns definitely look young, but body size is nice and looks like older buck.


----------



## transfixer

Buford_Dawg said:


> Do you know how old he is Todd, he looks like some of those BCR bucks we have had around for several years.  Face and horns definitely look young, but body size is nice and looks like older buck.



   I pull a cam card this past weekend,  and have two bucks with similar horn characteristics,,  they can say that stuff isn't hereditary all they want,  but we've had bucks with nice racks on one side and a single  prong on the other around there for years and years,,,  right now I have a young one with a fork on one side, and a single long prong on the other,, and I have another older buck with four on one side and a single prong on the other,,,  too many of them constantly for it to be injuries while it was growing,  has to be something genetic in my opinion


----------



## Todd E

I have no clue about the deer @Buford_Dawg 
@transfixer would know more than I. Im just now trying to learn the deer.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Yes, classic BCR buck, I hear you Trans, we have those bucks all over us, I keep saying year after year, let them live and they will be a real nice buck next season.  In year 3 I am thinking that is all false


----------



## transfixer

Buford_Dawg said:


> Yes, classic BCR buck, I hear you Trans, we have those bucks all over us, I keep saying year after year, let them live and they will be a real nice buck next season.  In year 3 I am thinking that is all false



    Over the years I've seen 3 or 4 that were 3.5yrs old,  maybe even a year or so older,  that still had one good side and one spike or otherwise goofy antler on one side,   and then we've had numerous ones that were almost pefectly symmetrical,, real nice 8 and 10pts, widest one I remember was a 10 that was 18inches inside spread,  and the symmetrical ones are usually quite tall,   its like we've got two completely different genetric strains around there ,,,,


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Doesn’t change my opinion at all! That’s a mature buck!


----------



## Todd E

At this point, I have no interest in deer. So, im spending my nights under the stars with 6.5CM on the ready. Doing my best...........shot the top one this week. Bottom one tonight.

Actually had to put on a light jacket and beanie tonight. Cool and very damp.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Spent Thursday afternoon thru Saturday evening in OC. We had club workday Saturday, had great turnout, 12 of 15 members showed up, got everything done that needed to be done.  Stands are ready to hunt, camera's deployed, now time to start enjoying some camp time and socializing with fellow deer hunting friends.  Just need a couple of nice bucks to show up on camera to start targeting


----------



## Todd E

Good deal, Dawg. I can honestly say that if none appear on my cams, I won't be going. I'd just as soon night hunt yotes and hogs. Took the young child out again yesterday eve. Together, we shot 11 doves over dekes.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Anybody know if the local OC processors are taking Pigs this year?


----------



## Todd E

Buford_Dawg said:


> Anybody know if the local OC processors are taking Pigs this year?



No clue. Would have to call. 
You need to take pigs to Meat Shed !!! Deer, too.


----------



## transfixer

I've only used one of the local processors in OC , and that was years ago,,   I can still remember what it smelled like ,, haven't been back.


----------



## gadeerwoman

Anyone eaten at G Brand BBQ in Crawford? Good,bad, so-so??


----------



## Todd E

gadeerwoman said:


> Anyone eaten at G Brand BBQ in Crawford? Good,bad, so-so??



Brisket is best around. Que is good. Not a big fan of beans. Stew is so so. Thats my opinion. 
How are you doing, Ms S? Hope all is well.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

We eat at Brand's about 5 times per deer season, always found it really good, no complaints.  There is usually a big crowd there on Friday and Saturday nights.  I have run into several deer hunter friends in there I hadn't seen in ages.


----------



## Todd E

........


----------



## Steven037

Saw this. I’ll be on the lookout since we process all our own. I think I heard there’s some blue tongue going on just over the river in elbert co.


----------



## Todd E

I took a break from my normal activities. Grabbed the bow and headed off for the eve. Saw six all total. Four bucks. Found myself in a pickle due to two bucks being under me, one buck behind me, and one buck feeding.......seated in my climber with bow hanging above me on hanger. I dont know how I ever got hand on bow...stood up....clipped on....drew. OC buck. 

Stopped by so granddaughter could see him. 
Raise em right.


----------



## Triple C

@todd - That's one fine looking  buck from one heck of a outdoorsman!  Nobody gets it done better than @todd.  Admire your dedication!


----------



## Todd E

Thanks CCC, but there are way better hunters. Especially in this section.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Great buck Todd, WTG....


----------



## Arrow3

Congratulations again Todd. That's a fine bow buck right there !


----------



## Arrow3

I also had a little luck this weekend.  I killed what I consider to be a big cull. Heaviest deer I've ever killed at 221lbs. Wish he hadn't been just a 6 pointer but he was mature and that's what we hunt for. Gonna be lots of slim jims and summer sausage.


----------



## Todd E

Beauty of a 6pt buck, A3. Outstanding body size on that joker. He looks great in person. Will get it taken care of.


----------



## Arrow3

Todd E said:


> Beauty of a 6pt buck, A3. Outstanding body size on that joker. He looks great in person. Will get it taken care of.


Thank you Todd!


----------



## Hughy

Y’all boys making the rest of us look bad.
Congrats guys!!!??????


----------



## Buford_Dawg

WTG Brandon, you OC guys getting it done!


----------



## Todd E

Hughy said:


> Y’all boys making the rest of us look bad.
> Congrats guys!!!??????



Pffffft
Man, when I grow up I wanna be like you.


----------



## Arrow3

Todd E said:


> Pffffft
> Man, when I grow up I wanna be like you.


Tell him Todd!! We know what's coming!


----------



## tad1

Real nice bucks guys!  The weight on that one is impressive!  Looking forward to getting going in Lexington soon, don’t know about bow season though.  Way to go!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

I like a big 6!!! Got one I’m gonna target this year myself or at least some one I hunt with! Hope he dies either way! congrats to both of you on a couple of fantastic bucks!


----------



## Triple C

Stud of a buck Brandon!  In 10 seasons of hunting the farm we've never taken a buck that exceeded 200 lbs on the hoof.  Any idea on age?


----------



## Arrow3

Triple C said:


> Stud of a buck Brandon!  In 10 seasons of hunting the farm we've never taken a buck that exceeded 200 lbs on the hoof.  Any idea on age?


Todd has the head. Ive asked him to save the jawbone.  He's a minimum  4 1/2 I'd guess but probably older.. and thank you sir .


----------



## Triple C

Arrow3 said:


> Todd has the head. Ive asked him to save the jawbone.  He's a minimum  4 1/2 I'd guess but probably older.. and thank you sir .


Only killed one 4.5 yr old buck and it weighed 196 on the hoof.  Bet yours is at least 5.5.  Just one really cool buck.  You just don't see many mature 6's.


----------



## Triple C

My vote for Oglethorpe killing machines that seem to get it done every year that post regularly on here...
@Arrow3 
@Todd E 
@Buford Dawg
@Hughy 

I'm way down on the wannabe list.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Triple C said:


> My vote for Oglethorpe killing machines that seem to get it done every year that post regularly on here...
> @Arrow3
> @Todd E
> @Buford Dawg
> @Hughy
> 
> I'm way down on the wannabe list.



Little tougher with that primitive weapon you like to use there AC, I rather reach out to them with that 7mm-08 or 308 .  I believe I saw on FB where Brandon gonna break out some primitive type archery stuff for awhile now.  Well until another good one makes its presence.


----------



## Todd E

There are more, CCC. They just don't post as much. A2H is a killer. Turkey be ware.  Knocks great bucks down. 

Seems this is the only section where I feel at home. Can you tell me about Ozonics? LoL I almost replied to that last notif quote. Knew I shouldn't. LoL


----------



## Arrow3

?


----------



## Triple C

Like the way you rolling A3!


Todd E said:


> There are more, CCC. They just don't post as much. A2H is a killer. Turkey be ware.  Knocks great bucks down.
> 
> Seems this is the only section where I feel at home.* Can you tell me about Ozonics?* LoL I almost replied to that last notif quote. Knew I shouldn't. LoL


Yep...Just hunt the wind.  Ha!


----------



## jbird1

Awesome bucks, fellas...nothing like the magical flight of the arrow!  Keep 'em comin'


----------



## Todd E

All nighter. Gotta love ? it. Gotta want it. #obsessed


----------



## Steven037

Todd E said:


> All nighter. Gotta love ? it. Gotta want it. #obsessedView attachment 1106260


I love that picture right there. Hope some of those connected.


----------



## Todd E

Steven037 said:


> I love that picture right there. Hope some of those connected.


 
Thank you Steven. They sure did.  
Just got in from another all nighter. Didn't rack up that amount of brass this time, but connected.


----------



## Todd E

I love capturing every aspect of each hunt.


----------



## Todd E

This one was from Friday night.

Hello Sunshine. Good to see you. It has been a long, but fun, nine hours.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

I dont see how you do it Todd, you are tireless...  By 10 PM every night, I am out, lots of days, much sooner.  Congrats, I for one appreciate you doing your best to knock down those hogs and yotes.


----------



## Arrow3

I was off Fri, Sat, and Sun and didn't take a bow to the woods one single time. 

I took my Venezuelan buddy Ronald this morning and sat in a blind with him. We had a 115 incher cross about 80 yards out but that was it. 

Shooting a early buck kills your motivation to go ?


----------



## fredw

Georgia Forestry is plowing our plots today.  We’ll plant tomorrow in hopes the increased rain chances happen next week.

Three foot timber rattler taken out with the discs.


----------



## fredw

fredw said:


> Georgia Forestry is plowing our plots today.  We’ll plant tomorrow in hopes the increased rain chances happen next week.
> 
> Three foot timber rattler taken out with the discs.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

What are they charging per hour now adays Fred?  I used them for 15 years on various properties when they were 60.00 - 65.00 per hour, but now with buddy with tractor, no longer needed.


----------



## Todd E

Buford_Dawg said:


> What are they charging per hour now adays Fred?  I used them for 15 years on various properties when they were 60.00 - 65.00 per hour, but now with buddy with tractor, no longer needed.


 
They just had restructured their rates this summer. I had the list off their FB page but deleted it.


----------



## phillip




----------



## fredw

Thanks Phillip for posting.  Was searching my hard drive for that so I could respond to Buford Dog.


----------



## fredw

Lots of fun at the lease today.

We put 800 pounds of triple 19 and 800 pounds of winter wheat in five club food plots. Few more bags in some small personal plots.

Put new straps on the ladder stands and hung safety ropes.

Good morning to work although it did start to get warm around noon.

Good rain forecasted for early next week.


----------



## Todd E




----------



## fthrashe

Glad to see y'all had a good hunt. From the sound of it I figured it was a good one.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Spent yesterday in OC finalizing everything for next weekend.  Stands checked, roads bushhogged, shooting lanes trimmed, little corn distributed, food plots planted, cameras deployed, ML zeroed...  Time to hunt, be down Friday evening....  GL to all you OC hunters, been a long 9 months.


----------



## transfixer

I've not been as pro-active this year in getting ready for the season as I should have been ,  just too much going on lately, but I will be back in OC this Fri,  not sure whether I'll work half day or all day yet,  but I'll be there,  Golf cart is ready, new to me climbing stand ready, smokepole ready,   I need some decompression time in the woods ,,,,,


----------



## Todd E

fthrashe said:


> Glad to see y'all had a good hunt. From the sound of it I figured it was a good one.



Just depends on which you heard. Still several great shoots going on in OC.


----------



## fthrashe

The one you posted pictures from. Saw 250-300 birds feeding on it Friday afternoon.


----------



## Big_Red

No bear season?

I‘ve had what I’m certain (trail cam) are at least two different bear ruin both of my feeders. My forester told me there is no bear season in Oglethorpe and after digging in the regulations it appears there are a very small number of counties defined within a North, Central, and South zone. We are just below the North string of counties and Central as defined is below us.

Anyone find that strange?


----------



## Todd E

Not really @Big_Red
I hunt in a county just north of us and it is in the bear zone. No evidence of bear. OC just gets the outcasts from the north. Young males searching for a home. Nothing leads me to believe they set up camp. Everything wants to breed at some point. Nothing to breed here.


----------



## Arrow3

Todd E said:


> Not really @Big_Red
> I hunt in a county just north of us and it is in the bear zone. No evidence of bear. OC just gets the outcasts from the north. Young males searching for a home. Nothing leads me to believe they set up camp. Everything wants to breed at some point. Nothing to breed here.


I had the same reaction to some of the bars in Athens in my younger years ... ?


----------



## Buford_Dawg

GL to all you OC'ers this ML weekend. Will be down late this evening for some quiet time in the woods.  Post pictures if you have any luck.


----------



## 35 Whelen

Big_Red said:


> No bear season?
> 
> I‘ve had what I’m certain (trail cam) are at least two different bear ruin both of my feeders. My forester told me there is no bear season in Oglethorpe and after digging in the regulations it appears there are a very small number of counties defined within a North, Central, and South zone. We are just below the North string of counties and Central as defined is below us.
> 
> Anyone find that strange?



Northern Bear Zone - 39 counties
Central Bear Zone - 4 counties
Southern Bear Zone - 8 counties
Total - 51 counties


----------



## Todd E

Most are in bed or getting ready..... I'm just getting started. #nightcrew

There are way too many of them. Got two out of three.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Fun weekend, say deer every sit, good camp time, nothing killed at our place, everyone saw deer, no horns were seen all weekend, 5 of us in camp, be more next weekend for the rifle opener.  Be back down Thursday after work.


----------



## Arrow3

Lost one of my places today. Landowner informed me that he had sold the place and I needed to remove my stands and cameras. I appreciate him letting me hunt it but it dang sure hurts to lose it right here at prime deer season.  

If any of yall want to let me hunt, I don't hunt much and I never kill anything  ???


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Hate that for you B! Guess you will just hafta fish more this fall!?


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Hate to hear that Brandon, sucks losing hunting opportunities.


----------



## Arrow3

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> Hate that for you B! Guess you will just hafta fish more this fall!?


Man I don't fish when I can hunt?. I'll hunt public if I have to...?


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

You got that new boat though!! I’ve started fishing a bunch during hunting season!


----------



## Todd E

Great seeing the non archery folks finally get out and enjoy the woods. No interest right now on my part. Other than night stuff. That is what I love doing. Did manage to meet up with some great guys and shut down the first season. I couldn't hit the broad side of a barn. Squeaked a few out.


----------



## Triple C

Went down yesterday and mowed the lawn. Amazing how good a mixture of weeds look when mowed to the same height.


Bush hogged one of our fields to release the clover. Planted 12 acres 3 weeks ago. All the rain last week has em looking really good.

Got a couple more ladder stands set.

Can’t wait to see temps in the 40s.


----------



## transfixer

Supposed to be a big cool down Sunday,,,  be nice if it would hit a day or two earlier !


----------



## buckbull

Took my two nephews Sunday evening.  Harvested a doe and an 8pt.  I guided one nephew and my youngest son guided his cousin to the 8pt.  Extremely fun hunt.


----------



## Todd E

Excellent hunts right there. Congrats to the hunters.


----------



## Souhternhunter17

My brother and I went down to OC to check cameras, put out feed, and move a stand. The food plots look good, plenty of tracks in them. Saw my first rubs and scrapes of the year. Still have yet to get a shooter on camera yet, but if I had to guess that will change within the next camera pull (hopefully). Looking forward to seeing how the season unfolds!


----------



## Triple C

Got an old timer Woody's member - Al33 coming down tomorrow to trad bow hunt thru the weekend.  Al makes his own bows, cane arrows and knaps his own stone points and is a killing machine.  Hooked up with Al after I bought my Black Widow recurve back in 2014 or 15.  Great guy and been chasing critters for bout all his 70 plus years.  Looking forward to his visit and hopefully whacking a deer or 2 over the next few days.


----------



## Arrow3

AC holler if yall need help dragging out a big one!!


----------



## Todd E

Didn't he recently get a black bear @Triple C 
I think I saw where J Russell tracked it for him.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Good luck this weekend Guys, headed down this evening, sounds like we will have a full camp at our place.  Weather Saturday appears to be suspect at this point, windy, but much colder.  My cameras are not showing me a whole lot to be excited about, but you just never know what may walk up on you, heck I am hoping a pig or two show up, checked with both Greg's and Firetower and they are both taking hogs UNTIL the deer numbers get to high.  Similar to last year.


----------



## Triple C

Todd E said:


> Didn't he recently get a black bear @Triple C
> I think I saw where J Russell tracked it for him.


He recently killed a gator to complete the GA Big 5 Slam - deer, turkey, pig, bear, gator.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Another fine weekend in the OC.  Camp and hunting were outstanding.  No kills in camp this weekend.  We did have a full camp, at least on Friday night and Saturday. Most left to head home or to Athens to watch UGA play ball.  The cold weather this AM had the deer moving big time, between 5 of us, still in camp, we saw over 20 deer, I think 7 were bucks on their feet.  Be back next weekend, hope to see some pictures here in next few weeks.  Any of you seeing any whiteoaks, it appears there are none at both my places this year.


----------



## Souhternhunter17

Good opening weekend. Saw 7 does, a spike, and a huge yote (couldn’t get my gun up quick enough for a shot) on Saturday morning in on our Oglethorpe property. Finally got some pictures of a few shooter bucks . Made the drive over to a buddies property in Oconee Co. Saturday after the morning hunt to watch the Dawgs, camp, and hunt. Cooked out and sat around the fire and enjoyed the beautiful evening. Hunted this morning and shot a yote and saw a young 7 point. Overall a great weekend, can’t wait for the next.


----------



## Todd E

I didnt even deer hunt at all this weekend. Did leave the house after dark and return after sun up on both Friday and Saturday night.


----------



## transfixer

Only a couple of us in camp this weekend,  saw plenty of deer, 3 dinky bucks sat morning,  and three different young bucks Sun morning,  about a half dozen does,  just no bucks big enough to put in the freezer,    nothing killed at our place.  

  But it was nice to spend a few nights in the woods,  looking forward to next weekend already


----------



## Triple C

Spent Thursday thru Sunday in OC with a couple of trad bow buddies.  Several arrows slung but only one deer killed.  I love this time of year in OC!  12 acres of food plots growing and deer happy, happy, happy.  Can't wait for coming weekend.  Hunter's moon in full phase Wednesday night.  Gonna be a big orange ball in the sky this week.


----------



## Triple C

View from my stand Saturday afternoon.


----------



## buckbull

We has a good weekend in the woods.  Plots growing well and we saw deer every hunt.  My youngest son connected on his best buck.


----------



## Arrow3

Filmed this young 8 snort weezing yesterday


----------



## Triple C

Arrow3 said:


> Filmed this young 8 snort weezing yesterday


Too dang cool right there!  Thx for sharing!


----------



## Triple C

buckbull said:


> We has a good weekend in the woods.  Plots growing well and we saw deer every hunt.  My youngest son connected on his best buck.View attachment 1110546View attachment 1110547


buckbull...For a dad there ain't nothing better!  Congrats to your son!


----------



## Triple C

buckbull said:


> Don't often post, but thought this was worthy.  Found this morning while cutting lanes on the tractor.  About 4.5' longView attachment 1096360


Reading back thru thread and came across this post.  I know it's been asked before but has anyone encountered timber rattlers north of Hwy 78?  In 11 years we've never ran across a timber rattler or water moccasin around the Palmetto area.   Only 1 copperhead in all those years and we're on the property just about every week.  Still doesn't keep me from wearing snake boots.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Only black snakes and copperheads AC, no rattlers in 40+ years in OC, now Wilkes county that is a different story, we saw plenty over there back in the 80s when we hunted around Washington and Tignall.


----------



## transfixer

Back in the early to mid 80's one of our members killed a Rattlesnake on our property,, the same piece we still hunt today,,,  I don't know that it was a Timber Rattler , but I assume it was,  it was about 3ft long,   he wanted to skin it to get a hat band made,  but it stunk so bad he quit partway through.  

   Haven't seen one since,  and I don't believe we've seen any copperheads either,   though I'm sure they are there !


----------



## transfixer

Also back in the late 70's,  I want to say the 77/78 deer season,  we leased a small tract of land up hwy 22 somewhere around Sandy Cross rd,   before we started leasing the property we now hunt,  the road into the small tract had an old granite quarry off of it,, wasn't running, and there was a crane in the bottom of the pit, pit was full of water,   we were told by the guy we leased from there was a good many Rattlesnakes in the area,,  although we never saw any,, we only hunted that tract that one year,   and then started leasing what we have now.


----------



## Arrow3

Piles of rattlers towards the Maxeys area. I haven't seen one in our area in my almost 46 years. Definitely no cotton mouths either.


----------



## jbird1

Same story towards Carlton...Mostly black snakes and a few copperheads.  They say that from NE Oglethorpe towards Elbert county, there is a sub-species of pygmy rattler. I have never seen one however.  One of the members played a trick on me a few years ago.  He borrowed my 4 wheeler for something or other. When I opened the dry storage on the machine to grab some gloves, a green snake jumped out at me.  We all had a good chuckle at my expense.  This was the only one of those I've ever seen.  It was long and skinny...about 2 feet and the color of a light colored lime.

Edit- Just looked it up...it's called a "rough green snake."  It looks an awful lot like a green mamba..haha.


----------



## Todd E

In our neck, ive only seen a Pygmy. But, I really don't look. I just go. 

Hunters Moon, eh? Guess I know what I will be doing.


----------



## Todd E

@buckbull you're having a heck of a season. Love seeing kids smile.


----------



## buckbull

We have had blessed start to the season -- two young men got their best ever bucks.  And I too, like you guys, love to see the boys have success in the woods .  Thanks for kind words.

I have been following this thread for a while and thought this year it is time to share some our our experiences with you folks as I have enjoyed the experiences and information shared on this thread.


----------



## transfixer

buckbull said:


> We have had blessed start to the season -- two young men got their best ever bucks.  And I too, like you guys, love to see the boys have success in the woods .  Thanks for kind words.
> 
> I have been following this thread for a while and thought this year it is time to share some our our experiences with you folks as I have enjoyed the experiences and information shared on this thread.



  I'm glad to hear the young guys are into hunting !   in this day and time there aren't many young people in the woods it seems,   Congrats to the young men !


----------



## Triple C

Somewhat prejudiced but I think it's the best thread on the forum.   Still gets a lot of participation after all these years with a great bunch of contributors.  Glad you're posting!  The more the better.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Glad you joined us Buckbull, keep on posting   What part of OC do you hunt, not to specific.  I hunt several spots myself, Sandy Cross, Glades and far west side of county off Centerville road close to Wilkes county.  I am a huge proponent of getting our youth in the woods and on the lakes/rivers.  And most of the followers here know my 2 boys have grown up on the OC woods since both were around age of 5, have posted lots of deer and turkey and hog pictures thru the years of them.  They have hunted with some of the persons who post these threads.  They grown up into terrific young men now and college and real work tend to get in their way of hunting sometimes, but they have already made numerous trips down this year to spend a day in the woods with me and my regular hunting buddies.  I sure enjoy my time in the woods with them.  This forum lights up this time of year which makes it really fun.


----------



## Big_Red

I haven’t updated in a while. REALLY happy with my new pole barn and had old logging decks smoothed, plowed, and planted.

What I’m not happy about is round two of Alpha-Gal Syndrome. This is a mammal meat allergy from tick bites. First was 2017 that I got over a year later and now have it again from tick bites a month ago. I’m fairly cautious, but ticks can inevitably get on me.

Perhaps there is something off with my body, but watch out for ticks folks. I will miss my favorite meal of bone in ribeye for the foreseeable future.

Anything above 0.10 elevated. I’m at 26 and change, will test again in 6 months.


----------



## Todd E

My cousin almost died a few months ago from it. 
Had a meal of antelope. Jumped all over him that night. 

Its nothing to play with. But not being able to have red meat just stinks.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Some of you know I hunt around the Hogan area and have never seen a rattler. A buddy of mine lives not far from my place across 78 and has killed a few on his place.
Congrats on your sons buck @buckbull Beautiful deer!


----------



## Arrow3

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> Some of you know I hunt around the Hogan area and have never seen a rattler. A buddy of mine lives not far from my place across 78 and has killed a few on his place.
> Congrats on your sons buck @buckbull Beautiful deer!


I've killed them within a few miles of your place...


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Hope you get better soon, Big Red.


----------



## Triple C

Big Red... That’s a bad piece of luck on round 2. Hate that for you. Congrats on the progress you’re making on your land. Gotta get down there n check it out soon.


----------



## Todd E

Youngsters getting rowdy......


----------



## buckbull

Buford_Dawg said:


> Glad you joined us Buckbull, keep on posting   What part of OC do you hunt, not to specific.
> 
> 
> We have had a lease in the Stephens area since the mid 80's.  Have hunted other places and even states, but always we have had lease in OC since I started hunting.


----------



## NMH5050

Triple C said:


> Somewhat prejudiced but I think it's the best thread on the forum.   Still gets a lot of participation after all these years with a great bunch of contributors.  Glad you're posting!  The more the better.



I am a Jasper county land owner and always stop in to see what you all have going on. Somewhat jealous of this thread! LOL


----------



## Big_Red

Appreciate your kind words Buford Dawg.

Triple C, you welcome to stop in anytime. Your son should be out sometime in next couple of weeks to install finishing touches of gravel under barn. Over the past year I swear I’ve had a dozen loads of gravel. Never enough!



Buford_Dawg said:


> Hope you get better soon, Big Red.





Triple C said:


> Big Red... That’s a bad piece of luck on round 2. Hate that for you. Congrats on the progress you’re making on your land. Gotta get down there n check it out soon.


----------



## Triple C

Big_Red said:


> Appreciate your kind words Buford Dawg.
> 
> Triple C, you welcome to stop in anytime. Your son should be out sometime in next couple of weeks to install finishing touches of gravel under barn. Over the past year I swear I’ve had a dozen loads of gravel. Never enough!


Yep.  Told me Sunday nite he was planning on getting to you in next week or so.


----------



## Souhternhunter17

Plan to stay down in Oglethorpe Co. tomorrow night. Any of you all have a camp in the Smithsonia, Comer, or Sandy Cross area within a reasonable drive I would love to come by and hangout in the afternoon/evening if you would have me. I would be alone, would love to meet you all in person. Shoot me a pm and we can exchange #’s.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Souhternhunter17 said:


> Plan to stay down in Oglethorpe Co. tomorrow night. Any of you all have a camp in the Smithsonia, Comer, or Sandy Cross area within a reasonable drive I would love to come by and hangout in the afternoon/evening if you would have me. I would be alone, would love to meet you all in person. Shoot me a pm and we can exchange #’s.


Good luck!! I will not be down this weekend. Gonna hunt my local places. Some good guys on this thread!


----------



## Todd E

This weather is for the birds. SMH


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Southernhunter, you are more than welcome to come hang out with my crew in the afternoons or early evenings.  We are in Sandy Cross, PM will be sent shortly.  So, it was strange weekend for us, I actually went down Wednesday and hunted thru today at a couple of places.  Out of 8 sits, only saw deer 3 sits, which is somewhat not good, LOL....  By Friday we had a full camp again and same story for the other guys, very hit or miss, much fewer deer seen this weekend than last weekend.  I believe the moon had alot to do with it as it was very bright all night long.  We did have a couple of our target bucks, which are very few at the moment, seen briefly in daytime, so that was encouraging.  Oh well, try it again next weekend.  Hope you OC'ers had better luck than our crew this weekend.


----------



## Todd E

Son n law dropped one off at FT last night. Daughter sent me a pic of full parking lot and bucks everywhere. 

??????


----------



## Hughy

Deer sightings way down for me too in the last week, in stand and cameras. I just figured my neighbors have all the acorns b/c none of my property’s have a white oak on the ground that I’ve seen. 
Wish we could get some more of that cooler weather. That would help a lot. 

As far as deer coolers, both our local processors are under new ownership this year. Maybe they both will get things turned in the right direction. 

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## transfixer

Hughy said:


> Deer sightings way down for me too in the last week, in stand and cameras. I just figured my neighbors have all the acorns b/c none of my property’s have a white oak on the ground that I’ve seen.
> Wish we could get some more of that cooler weather. That would help a lot.
> 
> As far as deer coolers, both our local processors are under new ownership this year. Maybe they both will get things turned in the right direction.
> 
> Good luck everyone!!



    We've only got a few patches of hardwoods on our property,,, and acorns are virtually non-existant,  evidently a bad year for our trees,   

     I saw deer both mornings this weekend,  but only does and small bucks,  same for the other two guys in camp at our place,  

    Guy I hunt with got a buck back in bow season,  took it to FT , said place was very clean, guy there was very friendly and helpful,  he was impressed compared to what it was years ago.


----------



## Triple C

Same at the Triple C.  Fewer sightings than previous week.  Did get one archery doe down Saturday afternoon.  Shot 2 pigs.  Need more shot.  1 decent buck seen all weekend.  Can't wait for cooler temps!  Buck cruising should start up by end of next week.


----------



## Arrow3

Had some more pre rut action going on. My white oaks are usually loaded but they are few and far between this year.  Turn that sound up. Ole boy was vocal.


----------



## Todd E

Fellas, I am now tagged out. Wasn't an OC buck. Fully mature cull buck, if there ever was one. I am thankful for the abundant meat he will fill my freezer with. Now, to set back and hope my wife or my dad can get the other target buck. 

Thing is, I have 4 weeks of vacation time scheduled come 2nd week of November. LoL. I am on the Fort Yargo hunt where I can take up to 5 deer(2 bucks). All I can say is......... PigsBeWare


----------



## Buford_Dawg

WTG Todd, great season so far, time to wipe out more hogs.  GL at Yargo.


----------



## Triple C

@Todd E...Apex predator!  Way to get er done!


----------



## Todd E

Remember our discussion last year on coolers and baiting. Well, its already starting.


----------



## Todd E

I saw where yall are reporting spotty sparse acorns. Its so weird. Where I shot this buck at......it is raining white oaks there. There are so many that the squirrels stopped messing with the deer feeders.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Todd E said:


> Remember our discussion last year on coolers and baiting. Well, its already starting.View attachment 1111943


Dang...  And I have heard literally no shooting so far this season. By far the quiestest I have ever heard around my properties.  Maybe one or two gunshots every sit.  Wonder where all these deer are getting busted?


----------



## transfixer

Buford_Dawg said:


> Dang...  And I have heard literally no shooting so far this season. By far the quiestest I have ever heard around my properties.  Maybe one or two gunshots every sit.  Wonder where all these deer are getting busted?



    Very ,very few shots heard around our area of BCR the last two weekends,,  and actually very little traffic on the lease next to ours,, don't think they have many guys hunting this year,, at least not so far. 

  It'll probably increase this weekend,  since doe days start Saturday


----------



## Arrow3

I think I have heard 3 shots total .


----------



## Todd E

Doe days coming and going to be nowhere to take them. Folks better plan ahead and I mean plan ahead.


----------



## transfixer

Todd E said:


> Doe days coming and going to be nowhere to take them. Folks better plan ahead and I mean plan ahead.



   I'm probably going to pull the trigger on a LEM meat grinder,, and a new vacuum sealer,,  I have an older sealer,, but not sure it works that great anymore,  I'm going to check with a store out in my area that actually cuts their own meat to make sure I can buy some fat trimmings to mix in before I get all into it though

    I've cut my own up in the past,, its just more convenient to drop it off somewhere,   but now the places are few and far between,,, and I don't trust the ones that are close to where I live


----------



## buckbull

Our sightings were also down this weekend.  The evenings were better than the mornings.  Our few white oaks are producing good.  Seeing activity on water oaks as well.

We have harvested three deer so far, but we cut up our own, so I am not filling up the processors.


----------



## jbird1

Finally made it down for the first hunt this weekend.  Camp was pretty quiet with just 4 of us.  Same story as everyone else...small bucks pushing does and sparse mast crop with few shots heard.  On a brighter note, the Joro spiders were a non-factor on our place.  There were a few here and there but nothing like I've seen in other areas recently.  The ones we did have had their webs 12-15 feet off the ground so no incidences of spontaneous, spider dancing were noted.


----------



## Triple C

jbird1 said:


> Finally made it down for the first hunt this weekend.  Camp was pretty quiet with just 4 of us.  Same story as everyone else...small bucks pushing does and sparse mast crop with few shots heard.  On a brighter note, the Joro spiders were a non-factor on our place.  There were a few here and there but nothing like I've seen in other areas recently.  *The ones we did have had their webs 12-15 feet off the ground so no incidences of spontaneous, spider dancing were noted.*


jbird...Bout decided the Joro's have big brains on our place.  Now build their webs above UTV height.


----------



## jbird1

Triple C said:


> jbird...Bout decided the Joro's have big brains on our place.  Now build their webs above UTV height.



Ha!....yeah, I was surprised.  Most of the heavy infestations I've seen around houses, etc., have been at shrub level.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

If interested you can keep up with OC harvest totals and daily totals at https://gadnrwrd.maps.arcgis.com/apps/dashboards/a8c09f55918b41e7af6e54abf1dc3a1c

To date, there have been 298 bucks reported and 177 does reported this deer season in OC.

Quick comparison, over the first 2 rifle weekends of last year vs first 2 rifle weekends of this year, last year there were 180 bucks reported taken vs 151 reported this year.


----------



## Souhternhunter17

Hunted Saturday morning and afternoon down on our OC property. Only saw 2 does late in the morning Saturday AM, and nothing Saturday PM. I agree with you all that the moon had them boogered up, as my cams were full of nightime movement. Ironically though I heard a ton of shots (mostly late Saturday AM) whereas on the opener I didn’t hear a SINGLE SHOT. I found this odd…. I think alot of young bucks met their demise Saturday AM around me. I think the most excitement I had all weekend was hearing a hog “roar” for the first time when walking to my stand Saturday AM and for 30 minutes all the way up until daylight. It’s definitely an erie and scary sound to hear when walking in the dark. This is the first year we have had hogs on the property in three years of leasing it and I hope they move on ?! If I cross paths with the sounder this year sometime I plan to empty my gun, I hate them things! As far as sign goes, I saw more scrapes and rubs this weekend than on the opener so things are beginning to ramp up and be right on schedule for the normal 1st weekend in November being prime time for us. Goodluck to all this weekend ??.


----------



## Todd E

Yeup @Souhternhunter17 you will hear hogs make some wild noises at night. Its cool. I love it. He was probably challenging a close boar and saying "she's mine"


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Todd E said:


> Yeup @Souhternhunter17 you will hear hogs make some wild noises at night. Its cool. I love it. He was probably challenging a close boar and saying "she's mine"


The hog whisperer!?


----------



## Todd E

LoL @ADDICTED2HUNTIN
They're my addiction. Fixing to head out 
Back on the night train.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Get em @Todd E!


----------



## Triple C

Boys...Headed down tomorrow for what historically has been a great week to be in the woods on our place.  Week of Halloween typically sees a lot of bucks on their feet.  Best of luck to all that will be in the woods this week!

@ToddE...I'll be checking for pics of pigs when I get up in the morn.


----------



## david c

the next 10-15 days will be ON in Oglethorpe ......

i really believe when this rain moves out ........ it's gonna be time to Dig In !


----------



## transfixer

I believe it will really get going on our side of the county by the end of next week,   typically right around Nov 7 -15th is usually peak rut at our place


----------



## Arrow3

I'm off the next 10 days and 14 out of the next 17.... 

I honestly don't have a deer to hunt but maybe one will show..


----------



## Souhternhunter17

Killed this 10 pointer at 8:20 this AM he was about 15 minutes behind a doe on her trail! Thanking the Lord for the opportunity to enjoy his creation and a fine Oglethorpe buck!


----------



## Todd E

Beautiful, sir. Sending a big congratulations to you.


----------



## Hughy

Great buck!! 
Congratulations!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

*heck yeah!! Congrats!*


----------



## Triple C

@Southernhunter17 - Great OC buck!  Congrats on a great day!

Just finished up hunt at the farm with friend from Omaha.  Lots of deer seen during our hunts.  Few arrows released.  2 pigs dead...no deer.  I got busted trying to draw on a nice buck yesterday afternoon.  Darn things are hard to get drawn back on without getting busted, particularly with a trad bow.  Ain't giving up.  Gonna happen one day.

In spite of inclement weather, it was very enjoyable from the stand from Wednesday afternoon thru this morn.  Lil rain here n there but no worries if dressed for the occasion.  Best of luck guys!  Next 10 days should be magical.


----------



## buckbull

We saw plenty of deer Friday and Saturday with several buck sightings mixed in as well.  This one cruised by a little after 10:00 Friday morning.


----------



## Todd E

Great hunt @buckbull 
Character on that rack !!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

NMH5050 said:


> I am a Jasper county land owner and always stop in to see what you all have going on. Somewhat jealous of this thread! LOL


Us Lincoln County smucks feel the same way.


----------



## transfixer

Well,  I stayed home this weekend for family stuff and to get a couple things done I couldn't do during the week.  Looks like I missed out on some good activity,  one of our guys took a nice 9pt yesterday, (that I did not have on camera) , and they saw plenty of deer late morning to midday,   he also had a buck come through grunting,  worked a scrape, and later was seen chasing a doe. 

   Looks like it might be starting a bit earlier than I thought ?  I'm taking off the 12th for an extra day to hunt,  I hope it isn't all done with by then ?    I will be in the woods this coming weekend though,  so it should be going good by then .


----------



## Triple C

NMH5050 said:


> I am a Jasper county land owner and always stop in to see what you all have going on. Somewhat jealous of this thread! LOL


@NMH5050 - Keep posting away on a Jasper County thread and eventually others will join in.  One of the highlights for me of the forum is the OC thread participated in by so many guys.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Got back home several hours ago and got all my catchup stuff done.  Nice to see 2 good bucks on the forum, congrats gentlemen.  I had a fun 4 days of hunting, saw numerous deer most sits, saw 4 or 5 different bucks over during this trip down, biggest was a 90 inch 8 point, he stayed under my stand for over 30 minutes during a downpour yesterday afternoon, thought he would never move on.  We had a 1.5 YO 6 point taken by a members son who had never killed a buck, so we did have some celebration with him. And another members shot a doe as he may not be down much more this year.  I hunted in my rain gear every single hunt, as it was pretty much always raining, drizzling, and nasty.  Oh well, we do have a couple target bucks still roaming around according to cameras, but they smart and only show their face at night.  We saw no rutting activity on my places to speak of, imagine it will kick off in next 3-5 days around us.  Lots of scrapes just showed up this trip down.  I will be back down about Thursday Lord willing.  I think at some point a good one will pass me, positive thinking


----------



## transfixer

Buford_Dawg said:


> Got back home several hours ago and got all my catchup stuff done.  Nice to see 2 good bucks on the forum, congrats gentlemen.  I had a fun 4 days of hunting, saw numerous deer most sits, saw 4 or 5 different bucks over during this trip down, biggest was a 90 inch 8 point, he stayed under my stand for over 30 minutes during a downpour yesterday afternoon, thought he would never move on.  We had a 1.5 YO 6 point taken by a members son who had never killed a buck, so we did have some celebration with him. And another members shot a doe as he may not be down much more this year.  I hunted in my rain gear every single hunt, as it was pretty much always raining, drizzling, and nasty.  Oh well, we do have a couple target bucks still roaming around according to cameras, but they smart and only show their face at night.  We saw no rutting activity on my places to speak of, imagine it will kick off in next 3-5 days around us.  Lots of scrapes just showed up this trip down.  I will be back down about Thursday Lord willing.  I think at some point a good one will pass me, positive thinking



   We seem to have a lot more deer in our area this year than last,  not sure how many ya'll are seeing on BCR,  but we've noticed a difference,   as long as those guys next to us don't slaughter all the does,,  its looking good around there,   A whole lot of yearling bucks running around also,


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Not an OC buck but a tall tined 8 I killed this morning in Gwinnett. It’s a shame most all of my close to home places will be gone after this year.


----------



## Arrow3

Congratulations Jason!


----------



## Todd E

Way to go A2H.


----------



## Triple C

@Todd E...Should be pigs dying about now.


----------



## Todd E

Just wanna say, it is getting ripe for you buck hunters. From now through the weekend and next week through the weekend....it should be a blast for yall. I have filmed bucks fighting. Everywhere I go, I see bucks on missions to find that hot doe. They are on their feet and searching.


----------



## Triple C

Lil trad bow action this morn with my Black Widow.


----------



## Todd E

Thats awesome, Mr C. Way to go.


----------



## Triple C

Prime time…


----------



## Big_Red

Triple C getting it done with the trad bow!  Love it!


----------



## Triple C

No deer for me this morn. Came out at 9:00 and made lil breakfast for boys when they come out. Great weekend in OC!


----------



## Todd E

Dang C. Can I be adopted. LoL


----------



## Triple C

@Todd E...You ever get tired of shooting pigs you should take up wildlife art!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

OK, back home, chores done, catching up on the board here...  First congrats AC, outstanding harvest with Trad bow.  Todd, those skull mounts are really nice, gonna have you do me one soon, just got to kill the buck first   As far as my hunting weekend, it was totally outstanding.  Hunted 3 different properties and saw bucks at all them and lots of buck chasing on one of them, I think I saw 8 different bucks over the last 4 days cruising or chasing.  Lots of grunting heard on two occassions.  Had one shooter (I think) run a doe by me, other than that, all young bucks.  We had 5 guys in camp thru the weekend and they all saw action similar to me, but they also very picky, so everything got to keep walking.  Oh well, it is on, if you can get in woods, get there ASAP.  I will be back down Thursday, Lord Willing, I just hope it not over.  And if any of you guys happened to be sitting in the woods yesterday afternoon, God made one heck of a orange sunset, the woods were literally orange the last 45 minutes or so.


----------



## Triple C

Amen on the sunset yesterday. It was spectacular to see it go from darkish n gray to a warm orange during the last 30 min.


----------



## Todd E

Triple C said:


> @Todd E...You ever get tired of shooting pigs you should take up wildlife art!



Wife suggests I get licensed and put a shop out back. Its something to think about for retirement. Just so many guys that do it down here. I dont know if it would profit. I do put a lot of effort in it and take pride in it. Especially love making killer habitat displays.


----------



## Todd E

I had a buck grunting and tending a doe last night. Wouldn't let her outta sight. So cool just to observe. Cant wait to get a breeding vid one night. 

Fixing to load the mags and head out. Yall rest good from your exciting weekend.


----------



## Steven037

Was a good weekend. Saw deer every sit. Saw a little chasing but not much. Nothing hit the dirt. Couple good bucks but leaving those for the youngsters. Felt good to finally get in the woods for the first time.


----------



## Todd E

Beautiful @Steven037


----------



## revans4661

Buford_Dawg said:


> OK, back home, chores done, catching up on the board here...  First congrats AC, outstanding harvest with Trad bow.  Todd, those skull mounts are really nice, gonna have you do me one soon, just got to kill the buck first   As far as my hunting weekend, it was totally outstanding.  Hunted 3 different properties and saw bucks at all them and lots of buck chasing on one of them, I think I saw 8 different bucks over the last 4 days cruising or chasing.  Lots of grunting heard on two occassions.  Had one shooter (I think) run a doe by me, other than that, all young bucks.  We had 5 guys in camp thru the weekend and they all saw action similar to me, but they also very picky, so everything got to keep walking.  Oh well, it is on, if you can get in woods, get there ASAP.  I will be back down Thursday, Lord Willing, I just hope it not over.  And if any of you guys happened to be sitting in the woods yesterday afternoon, God made one heck of a orange sunset, the woods were literally orange the last 45 minutes or so.



That sunset was incredible! It made the pine straw deck literally glow orange. Beautiful to see. Bucks are heating up. This is going to be a hard week to stay in the office...


----------



## Buford_Dawg

I hope you get that big wide 8 this week, if not, maybe he come by me sometime


----------



## Souhternhunter17

My dad, brother, and I Hunted Oglethorpe all weekend. Saw tons of deer, lots of crusing/chasing. We all passed on several younger bucks. I passed a nice 3.5 year old 8. My brother had shooter slip up on him yesterday morning and couldn't get a shot on him. All in all an awesome weekend camping out with family and hunting. Hope to be back down Thurs as long as its not too nasty.


----------



## buckbull

Four of us hunted Friday and Saturday.  Lots of deer movement and some chasing.  No mature buck spotted.  We had a great weekend of hunting.

Will try to hunt a day this week and then be back to hunt the weekend.


----------



## transfixer

Sounds like everyone had a better weekend than I did  ,  my stand which hadn't let me down so far this season had no activity around it (at least during daylight ) saturday,, and Sunday only saw two does and a spike,  the spike was trailing one of the does,, one of the others in camp saw quite a few,, including two bucks squaring off against each other,,  I guess my normal stand location isn't in the " breeding bedroom"  ?   lol,,,  going to hunt one of my other spots this coming weekend .


----------



## jbird1

Had a great weekend in OC.  The skinnin' pole was a little lonely but we managed to make the most of it.  I saw several small bucks that grazed through eating odds and ends, mostly reds due to the lack of whites.  Deer sightings were down overall.  We may have seen more turkey than deer.  One member had 7 jakes come by him OTG...got an up close and personal calling lesson from one inquisitive bird at 15 feet.  We had two grandkids in camp (7 and 11) which was really fun...took me back a few years when mine were that age coming to camp.  Hope to be back down this coming weekend.  Good luck to all.


----------



## transfixer

jbird1 said:


> Had a great weekend in OC.  The skinnin' pole was a little lonely but we managed to make the most of it.  I saw several small bucks that grazed through eating odds and ends, mostly reds due to the lack of whites.  Deer sightings were down overall.  We may have seen more turkey than deer.  One member had 7 jakes come by him OTG...got an up close and personal calling lesson from one inquisitive bird at 15 feet.  We had two grandkids in camp (7 and 11) which was really fun...took me back a few years when mine were that age coming to camp.  Hope to be back down this coming weekend.  Good luck to all.



   I wish we had a youngster or two in our camp,  but only one of our members has a youngster , and he isn't interested in hunting it seems,  our club is slowly aging out,,  myself and one other guy are from the original group when we first started leasing the property,, we were 18 then, now we're both 61,  I think our youngest member we have currently is 50,,


----------



## jbird1

transfixer said:


> I wish we had a youngster or two in our camp,  but only one of our members has a youngster , and he isn't interested in hunting it seems,  our club is slowly aging out,,  myself and one other guy are from the original group when we first started leasing the property,, we were 18 then, now we're both 61,  I think our youngest member we have currently is 50,,



I understand where you're coming from and have a feeling it's like that in more than a few camps.  We have a couple guys in their early/mid 70's, a few more that are 40-50, and several late teen young guns.  The grandkids we had this past weekend didn't hunt.  The 11 year old was a girl and 7 year old a boy.  They were good kids, well mannered and could carry on conversations with adults which is always nice.  They spent most of their time exploring and, of course, the 4 wheeler was God-like to them by the end of the weekend.  They were already wanting to come back before they left.


----------



## eman1885

Alright fellas, first time post on the OC board. Lurked here for a while, lived in the OC my whole life. Hunt in the winterville area. Know Hughy and Arrow3 outside of the forum. Finally got something to post up on here. My oldest got his first deer this past Friday. Little buck, but he was pumped, and so was I!
other than that I have seen a couple of nice bucks just cruising, and heard one chasing last night. It’s getting fired up for sure! Good luck to all. I look forward to the pics!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Welcome Eman, glad you posted, keep it up, Hughy and Brandon are terrfic people.  And big Congrats to your oldest on a fine deer.  Trans and Jbird, as you know from history on this forum, my 2 boys have been in deer camp with me since they were very young, so many memories made over the course of them growing into fine young man in their 20s now.  We still have one member who has a 9 YO that joins us in camp most weekends, hopefully he will get his first deer soon.


----------



## Arrow3

I miss deer camp. There was nothing better as a kid then going to deer camp on Friday and Saturday nights ..We didn't sleep there because our hunting club was 7 miles from the house . Most of those guys aren't with us anymore but the memories will always stay with me. My dad always said what happens at deer camp stays at deer camp.  (Especially the night they got into the moonshine and had a truck pull off..... naked )  ... ???.. Those 2 were from Jackson County and I don't remember their names but definitely a night that is etched in my brain.


----------



## Todd E

Thats great for your son @eman1885


----------



## Triple C

eman1885 said:


> Alright fellas, first time post on the OC board. Lurked here for a while, lived in the OC my whole life. Hunt in the winterville area. Know Hughy and Arrow3 outside of the forum. Finally got something to post up on here. My oldest got his first deer this past Friday. Little buck, but he was pumped, and so was I!View attachment 1115490
> other than that I have seen a couple of nice bucks just cruising, and heard one chasing last night. It’s getting fired up for sure! Good luck to all. I look forward to the pics!


@Eman - Congrats to your son!  And, thx for posting on the OC board.  Great bunch of guys posting in here.


----------



## transfixer

eman1885 said:


> Alright fellas, first time post on the OC board. Lurked here for a while, lived in the OC my whole life. Hunt in the winterville area. Know Hughy and Arrow3 outside of the forum. Finally got something to post up on here. My oldest got his first deer this past Friday. Little buck, but he was pumped, and so was I!View attachment 1115490
> other than that I have seen a couple of nice bucks just cruising, and heard one chasing last night. It’s getting fired up for sure! Good luck to all. I look forward to the pics!




   There,,, thats better !   

   Welcome to the best thread on the Forum !


----------



## Triple C

Cool stories on the deer camps boys.  I grew up in Hall County and never saw an actual deer until I was 16 and it wasn't in Hall County.  My immediate family didn't deer hunt but extended family did.  Remember when I got invited to my first deer camp experience when I was 19.  Big ol' army wall tent and pop-up campers.  Thought I was in heaven.  Over the years I've belonged to several clubs.  Like many of you, I had the joy of including both of my boys in the deer camp experience from the time they were old enough to hunt up until today with grandkids.  Oddly enough, most of the leases s we had from my early 20's up until early 40's were in Oglethorpe County. One of the best was the old "Oasis" club which was the former Hogan property that surrounded the old store.  That lease was short lived as the property was subdivided and sold in smaller tracts but when it was all intact it was really something special.

Deer camp today is more like a second home for me.  Not a huge tract of land - 287 acres but a slice of heaven in OC that I was fortunate to be able to purchase 11 years ago.  I've had the pleasure of hosting a few of you guys for dinner over the years and shot a rabbit or two with Buford Dawg and his boys over the years.

As far as deer camps go, the finest I've ever seen is the set up that Buford Dawg and his crew have over in Sandy Cross.  Now that's one heck of a deer camp. Reminded me of a state park the first time I visited.  @Big_Red has him one fine camp in the making on his property down in Maxeys.  

Hope the tradition continues for all of us for many years to come.  OC is a step back in time in terms of the rural lifestyle which is becoming a rare commodity these days.


----------



## Triple C

eman1885 said:


> Alright fellas, first time post on the OC board. Lurked here for a while, lived in the OC my whole life. Hunt in the winterville area. Know Hughy and Arrow3 outside of the forum. Finally got something to post up on here. My oldest got his first deer this past Friday. Little buck, but he was pumped, and so was I!View attachment 1115490
> other than that I have seen a couple of nice bucks just cruising, and heard one chasing last night. It’s getting fired up for sure! Good luck to all. I look forward to the pics!


@Eman - How bout a lil back story on the hunt?  And, info on the rifle.  At first glance I thought it was a Savage Axis Compact but not sure.  I've bought a couple of the Savage Axis compacts for the grandkids over the years and really like them. Couldn't find ammo last year but @Arrow3 hooked me up with a box and saved the day.  Sat with my grand daughter Sunday afternoon.


----------



## eman1885

Triple C said:


> @Eman - How bout a lil back story on the hunt?  And, info on the rifle.  At first glance I thought it was a Savage Axis Compact but not sure.  I've bought a couple of the Savage Axis compacts for the grandkids over the years and really like them. Couldn't find ammo last year but @Arrow3 hooked me up with a box and saved the day.  Sat with my grand daughter Sunday afternoon.



3C, the the rifle is a Thompson Center compass. It’s very accurate and lite recoil. Perfect for my boys. 
There really wasn’t a great lead up to the hunt. I hunted with my bow the night before, and rattled in two small bucks, and had another little buck and doe come in and feed on acorns around me, so I knew the deer were using the area. After he got off the bus and got a snack we headed out. We got situated at the base of a big oak, and explained to him how the deer came in the night before and what to expect. Got done with that and looked up and there he was about 150 yards out. It ended up walking straight towards us till he was 30 yards out or so, and he saw my boy moving. Then we had the stand off. We were frozen and so was the deer, just staring at us. Finally he decided he had enough and took about five or six bounds away from us and then stopped to take a look back. That’s when my son took the shot. The deer went maybe 60 yards and fell over. Paul, my son, was shaking like a leaf! I made him follow the blood trail to it and all that good stuff. We high fived and took pictures, text his mom and grandma (who was watching his brother) and he came and helped drag. That’s about all there was too it… I got a few more pics I will post up, but that’s really it.


----------



## eman1885

Some pics


----------



## Todd E

That right there is what it is all about, eman. Cant wait til my grandkids can go.


----------



## Arrow3

I can see right now that we're gonna have to teach Eric how to post pictures on here. ??


----------



## Hughy

I hear ya Eric!!!  
Proud dad moment there for sure. Those boys are bound to be killers like their dad. Lucky that buck made it across the fence with those neighbors you got hunting beside you??


----------



## jbird1

eman1885 said:


> 3C, the the rifle is a Thompson Center compass. It’s very accurate and lite recoil. Perfect for my boys.
> There really wasn’t a great lead up to the hunt. I hunted with my bow the night before, and rattled in two small bucks, and had another little buck and doe come in and feed on acorns around me, so I knew the deer were using the area. After he got off the bus and got a snack we headed out. We got situated at the base of a big oak, and explained to him how the deer came in the night before and what to expect. Got done with that and looked up and there he was about 150 yards out. It ended up walking straight towards us till he was 30 yards out or so, and he saw my boy moving. Then we had the stand off. We were frozen and so was the deer, just staring at us. Finally he decided he had enough and took about five or six bounds away from us and then stopped to take a look back. That’s when my son took the shot. The deer went maybe 60 yards and fell over. Paul, my son, was shaking like a leaf! I made him follow the blood trail to it and all that good stuff. We high fived and took pictures, text his mom and grandma (who was watching his brother) and he came and helped drag. That’s about all there was too it… I got a few more pics I will post up, but that’s really it.



Good stuff!!


----------



## Triple C

@Eman - Anytime you have a young un involved in the outdoors hunting is a great day!


----------



## Triple C

Here's a question I've been pondering lately, particularly for those of you with an abundance of pigs in the area...What percentage of shots heard during a typical day are shots at pigs?


----------



## buckbull

We do not have many hogs on our lease.  This season, we have 5 shots at deer and 1 shot at a hog.


----------



## Triple C

In the Palmetto area I've often thought that perhaps 40% of shots were at pigs.  Otherwise, there's a boat load of dead deer.  Maybe it's deer.  I let the doe I shot Saturday hang til Sunday morning.  Called Firetower and they were full until Wednesday.  Hicks didn't answer and VM was full.  Ended up processing ourselves.


----------



## Todd E

There is a rarity. There are exceptions. Deer hunters shooting pigs, whatever that % may be, would mainly be at dawn and dusk. Deer coolers are NOT taking pigs right now. I think the meat shed has posted being full 2 or 3 times. Last occasion, he stopped on Sunday. Said no deer and no coolers until Friday. Low and behold, he posted on Saturday.....we are full AGAIN.

I havent sat a deer stand in OC since archery season. I dont know what the shooting has been like.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

50/50 around me on the 3 places I can hunt AC, heck in may be more positive numbers for hogs.  BTW, we got our first 2 hogs last weekend.  So, my group is 2 shots on hogs, 2 shots on deer so far.


----------



## Triple C

Buford_Dawg said:


> 50/50 around me on the 3 places I can hunt AC, heck in may be more positive numbers for hogs.  BTW, we got our first 2 hogs last weekend.  So, my group is 2 shots on hogs, 2 shots on deer so far.


I wouldn't be surprised at 50/50 in our area.  Boat load of shooting across dirt rd.  Can't imagine it all being deer.  Might even be a higher percentage of pig shooting over there.


----------



## Triple C

Todd E said:


> There is a rarity. There are exceptions. Deer hunters shooting pigs, whatever that % may be, would mainly be at dawn and dusk. Deer coolers are NOT taking pigs right now. I think the meat shed has posted being full 2 or 3 times. Last occasion, he stopped on Sunday. Said no deer and no coolers until Friday. Low and behold, he posted on Saturday.....we are full AGAIN.
> 
> I havent sat a deer stand in OC since archery season. I dont know what the shooting has been like. I know what it has been like only at night.


Todd - You want to take on a new adventure that produces an adrenalin rush after tagging out on bucks then pick you up a recurve or longbow and chase pencil necks with a trad bow.  End up doing a lot of watching but when the stars align it's pretty cool experience.


----------



## Big_Red

Thanks Triple C!  It’s a fun work in progress. And so thankful for your mentoring and the work completed by your talented son.


----------



## eman1885

Triple C said:


> Todd - You want to take on a new adventure that produces an adrenalin rush after tagging out on bucks then pick you up a recurve or longbow and chase pencil necks with a trad bow.  End up doing a lot of watching but when the stars align it's pretty cool experience.



There is no doubt about that 3C’s! It’s so much fun I started making my own longbows a few years back. It definitely puts a new spin on things!


----------



## eman1885

Doe from earlier this year with one of the bows I made


----------



## eman1885




----------



## eman1885

So where do I go to learn how to rotate my pictures?


----------



## Todd E

I dont know, eman. Mine always post right. Sorry.


----------



## Broncobird

Shot my best buck to date Friday morning around 8:00 OC 9pt seen 7 bucks before 9:00


----------



## Todd E

That is a beautiful buck Broncobird


----------



## Triple C

Broncobird - I'm with Todd.  Congrats on a gorgeous OC buck!  Always love to read the details of the hunt if you care to share.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Heck yeah!! Beautiful buck! Congrats!


----------



## Triple C

eman1885 said:


> View attachment 1115722


Eman - That's about as traditional as it gets!  Post up a few more pics of your bow.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Stud Bronco, congrats on a outstanding OC buck, that is what I am looking for, be back down this evening for 4 more days, my cell cameras have been strangely guiet since I got home Sunday afternoon and the 2 guys in camp that have pretty much lived at the club since Opening weekend have seen zero daytime movement.  Not sure what that is all about.


----------



## Todd E

I have a feeling that this year was/is gonna be the wide out 3-4 day deal vs a drawn out rut. 

Everything has changed over the past few nights. 

Lockdown??


----------



## Triple C

Todd E said:


> I have a feeling that this year was/is gonna be the wide out 3-4 day deal vs a drawn out rut.
> 
> Everything has changed over the past few nights.
> 
> Lockdown??


Makes it tough on weekend warriors!  

@dmwolfskin stalked pigs at night on my place during the summer months and would tell me how many deer he practically walked up to while pig hunting at night with a green light.  Imagine with the setup you've got it makes it even easier to check out deer activity during the night.  Do you experience the same thing while pig hunting at night as far a deer seemingly being much calmer and paying less attention to intrusion?


----------



## Todd E

@Triple C the deer pay me no attention at night. They will blow when get my wind, but don't run off.


----------



## Todd E

There was a saying about full moon falling before or after Nov 1st. If it fell one way it was a short intense rut. Other way....drawn out. This year that bright moon fell prior to Nov 1st. No clue what it was last year.


----------



## jbird1

Todd E said:


> I have a feeling that this year was/is gonna be the wide out 3-4 day deal vs a drawn out rut.
> 
> Everything has changed over the past few nights.
> 
> Lockdown??



I was suspecting lockdown on our place last weekend.  I saw several small bucks moving through, eating and in no hurry.


----------



## Triple C

Brooks connected on a nice OC II (Oconee County) buck this afternoon behind our house. He lives a mile from us so many weekday afternoons he hunts here. We’ll be back in OC I on Friday chasing em at the farm.


----------



## Todd E




----------



## Todd E

Congrats Brooks. Quite the bowhunting family ths Cs are.


----------



## Arrow3

Some fine bucks posted by several of you!! Congratulations!


----------



## Broncobird

Triple C said:


> Broncobird - I'm with Todd.  Congrats on a gorgeous OC buck!  Always love to read the details of the hunt if you care to share.


Thanks! Not a lot to tell but I have to start by saying I lost my dad in Jan and we have hunted together all my life so this has been a tough season. I didn't know this deer was around until Dec of last year when I had his pic about 3 times in 2 days but haven't seen any sign of him since until last week on Nov 3 right at dark . On Friday, the 5th I was in the stand well before daylight and just after daylight started seeing deer.  At a little before 8:00, two does came into a small food plot with this buck close behind. This was the only deer I have had on camera that I have said that I would shoot.  I knew he had a crab claw on his left side and that was the first thing I looked for.  When I saw the claw I decided to take him.   He dropped in his tracks at about 50 yards.  I sat in the stand with him laying in the food plot until 10:30 because I had a buddy hunting with me.  I seen a total of 7 bucks chasing does all morning up until around 9:00.  It is a hunt I will always remember.  I think my dad would be proud of this one....I know he was watching.


----------



## Todd E

Thanks for sharing that hunt AND the expressed love for your dad.


----------



## Arrow3

Cooked up some elk/deer chilli today...


----------



## Triple C

Just told my wife I was hankering for some chili.  That looks amazing!


----------



## Steven037

Man I’m hungry now. Love me some chili. Looks like it might be chili weather this weekend.


----------



## Todd E

Wife made some white chili the other night. It was great and hard kick to it.  

Must be chili week. LoL


----------



## Triple C

Placed order at Publix this morn for chili ingredients to pick up on the way to farm this afternoon.  Oldest grandson gonna be in tow with me.  Hopefully a pic or 2 to post up after hunt this afternoon.


----------



## Steven037

I’ll be out this weekend and got all the components for a nice pot of chili as well.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

See what you done started Brandon!! OC is gonna be outta toilet paper by the time this weekend is over!


----------



## Steven037

Man that chili was good. May break out the buddy heater in the morning. Wasn’t a lot of shots this afternoon. Had a 4 pointer hang around all afternoon.  Couple of small does and even a bobcat. Heard some hogs in the distance but they never came my way.


----------



## Arrow3

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> See what you done started Brandon!! OC is gonna be outta toilet paper by the time this weekend is over!


Yep! I'm gonna eat it again tomorrow ?


----------



## Triple C

Made chili yesterday for dinner n forgot to take a pic. 

Lil Man wanted to come hang out with Poppy yesterday n spent the night. Brooks n other grandson hunting while Lil Man n me making breakfast. 


Had deer all out in front of us yesterday afternoon when 2 pigs came out. He wanted pigs over deer. #makingmemories


----------



## Buford_Dawg

LOL at this last few posts of this thread, we also had chili in camp yesterday, saltine crackers, hot dogs, onion, cheese and sour cream.  Good eats sitting around camp fire.  So this weekend could not have been any better, well maybe if I had shot a "Booner", LOL...  Our camp took 4 nice bucks and my fellow hunting buddy on here got a nice one as well, so 5 bucks on our properties.  I thought last weekend was outstanding, but this weekend topped it.  I did zero on several sits, but for most part had bucks chasing does every hunt and one hunt saw 4 bucks after one doe, passing on a nice 8 that sit.  Ended up taking a nice wide chocolate horned 8 point yesterday about 4:15, but the best part of the weekend hunt was my 80 YO (almost 81, 8 days from now) getting his best buck in 15+ years out of my stand that I suggested he go hunt Friday AM.  Hope those in the woods this weekend had as much fun as we did.  Couple of pictures from the weekend.


----------



## fredw

Deer moved for us this weekend.  Everyone who hunted saw deer on each hunt but the bucks were small.  Couple of good chases seen.

One of our members shot a sow that weighed 187.3 pounds on digital scales.  She was carrying 9 unborn piglets.

No chili at our lease.  We hit up G-brand for pulled pork and stew.


----------



## Triple C

Buford_Dawg said:


> LOL at this last few posts of this thread, we also had chili in camp yesterday, saltine crackers, hot dogs, onion, cheese and sour cream.  Good eats sitting around camp fire.  So this weekend could not have been any better, well maybe if I had shot a "Booner", LOL...  Our camp took 4 nice bucks and my fellow hunting buddy on here got a nice one as well, so 5 bucks on our properties.  I thought last weekend was outstanding, but this weekend topped it.  I did zero on several sits, but for most part had bucks chasing does every hunt and one hunt saw 4 bucks after one doe, passing on a nice 8 that sit.  Ended up taking a nice wide chocolate horned 8 point yesterday about 4:15, but the best part of the weekend hunt was my 80 YO (almost 81, 8 days from now) getting his best buck in 15+ years out of my stand that I suggested he go hunt Friday AM.  Hope those in the woods this weekend had as much fun as we did.  Couple of pictures from the weekend.
> View attachment 1116670View attachment 1116673


BD…As good as it gets right there brother!  Congrats to your Pops on a great deer!  Congrats to you on a beautiful buck!  Only thing that could have topped that was if you guys had pulled off a trifecta with one of your boys killing a buck.


----------



## Triple C

fredw said:


> Deer moved for us this weekend.  Everyone who hunted saw deer on each hunt but the bucks were small.  Couple of good chases seen.
> 
> One of our members shot a sow that weighed 187.3 pounds on digital scales.  She was carrying 9 unborn piglets.
> 
> No chili at our lease.  We hit up G-brand for pulled pork and stew.View attachment 1116698View attachment 1116697


@fredw…Lotta sausage in that sow. Love the gun. Looks to be an old school Browning A-Bolt Medallion. I’ve got one in .270 I bought in 1989 at the gunsmith having the barrel touched up. Prolly hasn’t had 50 rounds run thru it as I took up bow hunting the following year after purchasing the rifle. Gonna make a nice hand me down to one of my grandkids one day.


----------



## revans4661

Saturday was one to remember.  The original plan was to sit until lunch, come out for a quick bite and climb back in for the afternoon. Saw my first doe right after light and saw deer all morning. 4 bucks, 6 does, all of them just cruising/grazing. I made the decision to sit until GA game kicked off and come out to watch. Another buck works his way in, A good 8, but he saved his life by giving me too much time to decide to let him walk. As he walked away I managed to snap a picture, and sent it to BD, saying he'll be a goodun' if he makes it to next year. Regret creeps in and BD says "dang he's wide. Regret is now set in. I see 2 more does and am making preparations to climb down to watch the Dawgs. I catch a glimpse of horns in the brush and he looks decent. Anticipating his path I have one small opening, and still thinking about the one I let walk, this one didn't. Any other day he would have walked as well. But meat in the freezer, and the Dawgs capped off a great fall day in GA!


----------



## Todd E

Great hunt, revans.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

@revans, it really was a outstanding sit for you, that wide joker better not make his way in front of me or Chase, I have a feeling he may not walk away   Appreciate the opportunity for Chase and I to hunt with you every year, we always have fun.


----------



## Triple C

Congrats revan!  Good looking buck!


----------



## jbird1

My goodness...Great bucks, Hogs, Seniors getting it done, youngsters experiencing the outdoors, breakfast sandwiches...Good stuff!  I love seeing effort payoff and memories being made.  Outstanding!!


----------



## Todd E

You nailed it, jbird


----------



## fredw

Triple C said:


> @fredw…Lotta sausage in that sow. Love the gun. Looks to be an old school Browning A-Bolt Medallion. I’ve got one in .270 I bought in 1989 at the gunsmith having the barrel touched up. Prolly hasn’t had 50 rounds run thru it as I took up bow hunting the following year after purchasing the rifle. Gonna make a nice hand me down to one of my grandkids one day.


Triple C, it is a Browning A Bolt Medallion as you said.  This one is a 30-06 and has been used by our friend to take a lot of deer and several hogs on the Oglethorpe lease over the years.


----------



## Todd E

Rocking these chilly full moon nights. 330am and I am wide awake. 
#nightcrew


----------



## Triple C

@Todd E - I already had 7 hours of sleep under my belt by 3:30.


----------



## Todd E

Rolling all around with laughter, Mr C.


----------



## transfixer

Triple C said:


> @Todd E - I already had 7 hours of sleep under my belt by 3:30.



  lol,,  and my alarm was going off an hour after that picture was taken,,,  4:30/4:45 every morning during the week


----------



## Todd E

I might be a night owl, but I'm no early bird.


----------



## Todd E

I just wanted to do something different with this ol' mater head. I should have put him on the wall as a shoulder mount. I would have, if the gator skull and hide weren't already there. 300# and ticked off after I put one up his rear as he ran. He stopped and stood, so I went after him. He turned around and came back eye balling me. I dirt twerked him that time.


----------



## buckbull

Three of us hunted the weekend and then again Wednesday morning.  Still seeing good movement, but not as much chasing.  Will be back down for the weekend and then again over the Thanksgiving week.


----------



## Hughy

Looks great bud!!!


----------



## Triple C

@Todd E - Folks that haven't done a euro mount themselves have no idea how many hours it takes to get em done right.  Those look really nice!


----------



## Grunt-n-bleat

Looks great bud. That white skull really pops with those antlers.


----------



## Todd E

This weekend in OC by the way I am hunting........

Does just out feeding. Seen two young bucks sparring. No chases. Had a deer come trotting right by me. On a mission. No clue what it was. Deer hunting will probably get tough in OC after Thanksgiving, like it always has. 

Spending a relaxing eve with meat shed brats, wild turkey loins, and a fire.


----------



## Arrow3

Didn't hunt all week or weekend. Hope you guys did good.  Hope to hunt with my recurve the majority of the rest of the season.

I am going on a 3 day hunt at Oaky Woods with several of my buddies the 1st week of December.


----------



## Arrow3

My 2020 buck is home.


----------



## Souhternhunter17

Made my annual trip to Arkansas for deer camp and the rifle hunt on public land as well as opening weekend of duck season. Was able to harvest this 9 point on the first morning of the hunt after only sitting for about 30 minutes. Wasn’t the biggest deer I have killed or even this biggest one I have killed this year but boy, I was fired up! It just is a little more special on public land and the river bottoms in Arkansas make for a absolutely beautiful setting. Its nice to get away and hunt somewhere where you don’t hear any sign of humans and just relax. No cars, dogs, leafblowers, etc.! Rounded off the weekend with a few duck hunts, overall it was slow by my standards. However we were able to shoot 15 birds in two hunts and have a great time. Including the beautiful widgeon below. Overall it was a great trip. With my son due to arrive in early January, I am not sure I will be able to go back out year. If not, it’ll be just fine this trip was good enough to scratch my Arkansas itch. Theres no way I am going to miss my boys arrival for a duck!


----------



## Todd E

Awesome mount A3 and Southern Hunter.....that looks and sounds like a terrific trip, sir.


----------



## Triple C

Gorgeous mount Brandon!  @Souhternhunter17 - Love me some AR duck hunting from time to time as well.  May be heading there in Jan.


----------



## Arrow3

Hughy sent this to me and Todd earlier. Giant Oglethorpe County buck.

https://gon.com/truck-buck-entries/3756e99a9294acbe9d6ba905e


----------



## Duff

goodness what a buck!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Any idea what area of OC?  Heck of a buck.


----------



## Arrow3

No idea where it came from.


----------



## fredw

Now that's a fine deer.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Well, spent the last 5 days in OC, ran home to do the Turkey celebration .  Hunting and Camp life was good as always.  Our hunting crowd is dwindling down, it was mostly 4 of us in camp, several days just 2 of us.  We had 3 more bucks and a huge boar hog taken while I was down, a couple of them pretty nice.  Still following does, not chasing, but 5-10 minutes behind.  I continue to see deer most sits, let a potential shooter get by one AM as it came in from behind about 6:45 on a rainy AM and it was just too dark to fully size up while I had a good shot.  He sensed me somehow and started easing off and I got a better look at the rack and it appeared he was likely our only target buck on this property.  Oh well he lives another day. I saw several more 8 points over the course of the 5 days that I hope make it thru the season.  With acorns gone, deer are coming in heavily to our foodplots and feeders the last hour of daylight. Happy Thanksgiving to all you OC hunters and Good Luck to those of you who make it back down for this weekend, should be outstanding weather.


----------



## Grunt-n-bleat

Morning all..
Happy Thanksgiving to all you..
Joined a club down in OC this year and have enjoyed every minute spent down there. Been reading this thread for a while and finally decided to join in the fun.

Hunted yesterday morning 6 hour sit, saw mature doe and twin fawns. 
Gonna be at it again in the morning, bout 5 miles down DPR..
Yall be safe and have a good day!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Welcome G-N-B, post often...


----------



## Todd E

G-n-B is a great guy, y'all. We've been discussing hunting tactics for a few months. Glad I got to know him and to see him posting. Can't wait til I get that text saying he dirt twerked one


----------



## Todd E

I went and watched God paint the sky, on this chilly morning, as I gave thanks. I only heard two rifle shots via same rifle before I left to come home and roll coal. I saw zero deer, not that I was looking for them. 

Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## Triple C

Dang Todd.  That pic is frame worthy!

GnB - Glad to have you posting.  Many blessings to all the OC hunters on this Thanksgiving day!


----------



## Grunt-n-bleat

Todd E said:


> G-n-B is a great guy, y'all. We've been discussing hunting tactics for a few months. Glad I got to know him and to see him posting. Can't wait til I get that text saying he dirt twerked one



Well bud, i hope it wont be much longer either..Just gotta stay with it. Thermal scopes are definitely game changers for hogs. 
Preciate all your assistance and advice sir! One day i promise its gonna pay off..
Good luck to all you in the morning. 
Plan on hunting again in the AM!


----------



## Steven037

Last weekend. Haven’t shot a deer yet. Plenty seen but the freezer is full. Ready to be back this weekend.


----------



## Todd E

Love those pix.


----------



## Steven037

If it wasn’t for the big hole in his other side I’d have had him mounted. He sure was pretty. Nice coat.


----------



## Todd E

Steven037 said:


> If it wasn’t for the big hole in his other side I’d have had him mounted. He sure was pretty. Nice coat.



Soft tan is an option for those hides. Not sure if you've ever thought about that.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Not an OC deer but the first deer my little one has been involved with taking. She was as excited as I was! She did the tracking job and walked right to him!


----------



## Todd E

Great buck, A2Hn.  Way to go on getting kiddos involved.


----------



## revans4661

Tagged out today. First time in 20 +- years I have taken 2 bucks. The morning started out uninspiring as the wind was blowing before first light. This guy showed himself at 730 ish in the thick stuff. The height of those g2's is what sold me. The left one is 12 inches. I've never scored one of my deer, nor have I put much thought into it. He's not a monster, but I am ecstatic just the same. This fall has been one of the best ever for me. The braves won, shot 50+ doves, had great weather for deer hunting and saw plenty, took 2 nice bucks, and the Dawgs will cap it off with a natty. Good time to be a GA outdoorsman and a GA sports fan. The only downside is that my wife knows the freezer is full, and I'm tagged out... The honeydo list is growing. Next year I'll have to pass on that second one until January.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Outstanding bucks A2Hn and REvans, Unfortunately I missed Thanksgiving hunt for first time in 40 years due to a family death, but it is nice to see the fine group of guys in this forum having good luck.  BTW, Never had that buck on camera REvans as far as I know, funny how those bucks can ease around the properties and not get in front of cameras.  He could have come from miles away that morning looking for a hot doe, you just never know, got to be sitting there to find out


----------



## revans4661

FYI, Firetower is not doing jerky until further notice, Greg's was full Sunday and so was Flints.


----------



## Triple C

Another great week for OC hunters!  Congrats guys.  Spent much of last week at the farm with family and friends.  Had a blast.  Ate really good.  Couple of does taken. Few pigs shot.  I missed a chip shot at a spike with my trusty recurve Saturday morning.  Comes with the territory.  0 for 4 on bucks with the trad bow but still swinging at em. Had a gorgeous 8 pt bed within 10 yds of my stand Sunday morn.  First time ever I've had that happen.  Just could never get drawn back on him for fear of getting busted. Exciting stuff tho.

Tends to slow down from here on out till the end of season.  Acorns about gone.  Green fields will get plenty of action.


----------



## buckbull

Four of us hunted 4 days last week around the Thanksgiving holiday.  Our deer sightings were way up from the previous couple weekends.  Oldest son took a doe last week.  Our trips to OC will be slow down now as mentioned above.


----------



## Arrow3

Headed to Oaky woods wma to hunt with friends on Wednesday. When I get back I'm gonna break the bow back out and see what I can get into. I haven't had a shooter on camera or physically saw one the whole season since I shot the mature 6 in mid September.  Got some small tracts  I can sling arrows at a few does.  

Almost time to get to building those brush piles . I want to start guiding this spring .


----------



## Todd E

Fort Yargo pre hunt meeting complete. Gonna try for some city deer next two days. 5 deer limit with NO tag a doe to earn a buck on first day. YeeYee


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Good luck Todd and Brandon on your State Hunts, should be a good time....


----------



## Souhternhunter17

Hunted on Thanksgiving morning in OC an had to go be in a wedding in Madison over the weekend. Saw a few does and a spike. Camera check from about the first weekend of Nov-Thanksgiving showed lots of young bucks and does. Planning to go back down and get a few hunts in over the weekend and hopefully shoot a doe, for me its time to make sure the freezers full. I have in the past seen a “second rut” starting around the second-third week of Dec. so who knows, maybe a big boy will slip up.


----------



## transfixer

Souhternhunter17 said:


> Hunted on Thanksgiving morning in OC an had to go be in a wedding in Madison over the weekend. Saw a few does and a spike. Camera check from about the first weekend of Nov-Thanksgiving showed lots of young bucks and does. Planning to go back down and get a few hunts in over the weekend and hopefully shoot a doe, for me its time to make sure the freezers full. I have in the past seen a “second rut” starting around the second-third week of Dec. so who knows, maybe a big boy will slip up.



  Yes,  I'm expecting a second rut at least to some degree around the 10th-17th in our area,  we've got a few more does around than in recent years,  and if any didn't get bred last time around I've always heard they'd come back in 28-30days later ?   so we'll see,


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Todd E said:


> Fort Yargo pre hunt meeting complete. Gonna try for some city deer next two days. 5 deer limit with NO tag a doe to earn a buck on first day. YeeYee


Todd, hit me up while your in town and we can go grab some lunch! I’ll buy! I work in winder.


----------



## Todd E

My dad and I had a great time together. I spent the nights at my parent's home. That was great. The hunting.....ey. I was not there for meat hunting. Never saw a racked buck. Typical public hunt. In stand hour+ before legal shooting light. Folks walking in at 647am. Set up close. Cutting off route. One person shot 6-8 times. Next person in line closest to us shot about 10 times. Pop could actually hear rifle action; he was so close. But hey, to be expected. I just enjoy being with my dad. Maybe 35 total checked in after we pulled out from checking dad's doe in today. I was asked by staff why I wasn't shooting. My response wasn't well received. "Please shoot deer. We need more shot. Please don't horn hunt." I have no freezer space so, I came home. Pop has ridden around all afternoon trying to find an accepting processor.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Got back down and hunted Saturday and this AM, saw a few, they definitely moving first and last hours of daylight where I was and my cameras seeing same type movement.  Lots of night time movement, but very little in daylight.  Found signs of trespasser on one property, acquired a pop up blind after talking to adjacent neighbors and have a property in process of selling, we have fingers crossed we get to continue to lease it, you never know with new owners.  Season quickly winding down, only 3 of us hunting now.


----------



## Grunt-n-bleat

Hunted saturday morning as well. Not much moving that morning, just had a small spike cross Long Creek behind me about 745am. Most cam activity for deer are late afternoons, evenings. Got some good trail cam videos of buck running couple does Friday night about 10-11pm. 
Did have a good flock of wood ducks working up the creek about noonish. 
Gonna try again next weekend, Lord willing and the creek dont rise..


----------



## Souhternhunter17

Hunted friday afternoon and saturday morning. Had a buddy down for saturday morning. Saw zero deer between us any of the hunts… first time all year not seeing anything on the OC property. My guess was the warm weather had them boogered up. Oh well, plan to get back after it next weekend if the rain will push off.


----------



## fredw

The son and I hunted food plots on the Oglethorpe lease yesterday afternoon.  I hunted a long narrow food plot from my Gobbler Lounger.  Saw 3 mature does and a nice buck.  The buck was 2/3 of the way across the plot before he lifted his head so I could see antlers.  I quickly picked the rifle up but, by the time I got him in the scope, all I could see was the rear end of the deer as he went into the thick pines bordering the plot.

Dropped my son off on the way off and headed on to my house.  Had a young doe run out in front of me.  I didn't see the deer until she was on the yellow line.  I hit her hard, rolling her up under the truck.  Fortunately for me, I wasn't hurt and there doesn't appear to be damage to the truck.  The poor doe wasn't as fortunate.  Not a good feeling.


----------



## Todd E

Patterned two chunky preggo sows to the T and got the right wind. Too bad I muffed the shot.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Didnt make it down this weekend, honey do's for Christmas and just terrible weather played a part.  Had 2 guys in camp hunt most of week, they reported deer sightings every sit even with the foggy, wet weather several days.  Our hogs have disappeared this year for most part, only taken 2 so far, last year, we took around 15 and camera sightings of them are few and far between, not complaining, prefer they not around.


----------



## Triple C

Same here BD.  Didn't make it down this past week.  Guess my old school urges come out when we once had the "December break".  Planning on spending most of the week between Christmas and New Year in a few of my favorite trees in OC.  Always love to end the year in one of my favorite sits on the farm and will do the same this year.


----------



## Triple C

By the way...any of you guys looking for a decent price on a tract of land in Stephens area, check out the link I posted in the Deer Hunting forum.  It's a clear cut tract with hardwood drainages.  I know the listing agent pretty well.  Good guy that has sold a boat load of land in OC and surrounding counties.  Talked to him yesterday.  If I had the coins I'd buy, plant in loblolly and hold it for a few years.


----------



## Souhternhunter17

Made it down for the Sunday morning sit. Was able to shoot a doe early (7:15 AM) and saw several other deer before getting down at 9:00 for the recovery. Plan to get back after it this weekend a time or two with the goal being to kill one with my AR. Checked the camera and I am thankful there where no hogs. Lots of does, small bucks, an beautiful up and coming 8. Also a huge bodied probably 5.5-6 yr old 8-9 point with not much if a rack. I would love to put a bullet in, killing any older mature buck is an accomplishment to me. Had 3 nice gobblers on camera as well which honestly made the most excited. Our place isnt big enough to really “hold” birds but it is nice to see that many are around. Lastly, I may end up giving into the temptation to wack some bushy tails… our place is loaded with them. It wont be long before they hole up for the winter so need to get them while the getting is good. Good luck to all this week/upcoming weekend.


----------



## Triple C

@Todd E - Just curious...Do you ever sleep? And if so, how many hours in a day?  Hardest working man in OC!


----------



## Todd E

@Triple C 
I only work 8 hours a day unless there is OT. 
The rest of the time it is play time. If I set down, it is over, so I tend to make sure I stay busy.


----------



## Lshaw97

Todd E said:


> I just wanted to do something different with this ol' mater head. I should have put him on the wall as a shoulder mount. I would have, if the gator skull and hide weren't already there. 300# and ticked off after I put one up his rear as he ran. He stopped and stood, so I went after him. He turned around and came back eye balling me. I dirt twerked him that time. View attachment 1117297View attachment 1117298View attachment 1117299View attachment 1117300


Is that an ATN thermal? If so, which one?


----------



## Todd E

Lshaw97 said:


> Is that an ATN thermal? If so, which one?



ATN Thor 4


----------



## Steven037

Thanks goodness for nice dry box blinds. It’s wet out here this afternoon. That Mississippi pot roast is gonna be good when we get back to the house.


----------



## Todd E

I've been out several times this past week. A long time on Friday night. Been seeing 20-30 deer a night. Have had bucks tickling antlers still. Had a buck dogging the hound out of a yearling. He was doing that guttural popping noise when she was standing. Pretty cool. Saw a doggone good un one night. 

I've been tagged out since 10/24. Honestly, this has been the most relaxing and stress free deer season for me. Enabled me to spend the time doing what I enjoy more.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Keep doing us all OC hunters a big favor Todd and keep those hog and yote populations in check   I hope to get in some quality hunts the next 2 weeks. Had a real nice shooter on camera at 10:14 am yesterday, maybe the biggest deer on my camera this year.  In a food plot.


----------



## Triple C

Feel like I've been on the old December break.  Haven't hunted past 2 weeks.  Prolly won't hunt until after Christmas and then plan to do what we once did back when we had the December break - hunt the week following Christmas.  We had Christmas at our place yesterday for all the kids n grandkids.  Cooked a 5 bone standing rib roast.  Mercy!!! It was good.  Wife and I may just go down Christmas Eve and spend the night at the farm.


----------



## Todd E




----------



## Todd E

Great outdoors
Great friends
And everywhere I look, I see God revealed. 

Unfiltered.......


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Beautiful shots @Todd E


----------



## Hughy

That was awesome @Todd E
Looked like the whole east end of OC was on fire.
Only God can create a beautiful sunset sky like that and make it happen in the east. Man can’t even begin to compare to his handy work!!


----------



## Todd E

Well spoken, @Hughy


----------



## Arrow3

It was definitely a beautiful afternoon with good friends...


----------



## Souhternhunter17

Made it down for a sunday morning hunt in Oglethorpe. It was rainy, how and slow. I didnt see squat and my buddy saw a yearling. Headed down to Greene Co. for the afternoon and had a great dove shoot though. One of My long time best friends (who I am teaching the ropes of hunting) was able to kill his first bird ??. All and all a solid day in the woods and field.


----------



## Todd E

Great shoot, SH17.


----------



## Triple C

Mighty quite up in here boys...  Wishing all of our OC friends that post or look in here a Merry Christmas, prosperous 2022 and good health!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Yep, Merry Xmas all you OC'ers, hope you make it down for some holiday season hunting soon.  I plan on being there most of next week lord willing.


----------



## buckbull

Hope you guys had a great Christmas.  Going to get down to hunt this afternoon and in the morning.  Our focus has shifted a bit as you can see in this picture.


----------



## transfixer

I went up Saturday afternoon to fill the feeders,,, didn't hunt, just drove up and back,  if the weather cooperates I'll hunt this weekend and the last weekend,  providing it doesn't rain me out,  haven't hunted since thanksgiving weekend,  need a few days in the woods


----------



## buckbull

3 of us all had multiple sightings yesterday afternoon.  Lots of does and a few small bucks.


----------



## Arrow3

To hot to hunt...


----------



## Triple C

Yep.  Like the way you rolling Brandon!  Can't make myself wanna go hunting in 70 plus degree weather in December.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Made it down for a couple days. Saw 8 this afternoon. Does and Buttons. Only 2 of us in camp.  Will have to hunt in between storms tomorrow looks like.


----------



## transfixer

Buford_Dawg said:


> Made it down for a couple days. Saw 8 this afternoon. Does and Buttons. Only 2 of us in camp.  Will have to hunt in between storms tomorrow looks like.



   I'm watching the weather closely,  depending on how much rain the area over there gets today and tomorrow will determine whether I go to camp or not,  I know I can get in and out of there,,  I just really don't want to deal with getting all the mud out from under my truck afterwards ,, lol 

   Todd E already saw what I meant about our main road into the place a few weeks ago ,,, lol


----------



## Todd E

I won't try that road again wet, unless i have a beater truck or ask BD for a parking spot and ride atv. Nope.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Well, tried to get in a hunt, no go, broke camp and drove home this AM.  Rained all night hard and then some and no let up this AM.  I may be done for the season...  Winterized camper and thorough cleaning before I left today.  Gotta remove feeders and stands here soon as loggers are supposedly heading in to log and thin in the next 3 months.  OC is a wet mess at the moment with lots of rain still forecasted.


----------



## Todd E

I've been waiting on this cam to send me some kind of something. That wet weather pond may be up to my cam housing by now.


----------



## Triple C

Had all the cabin fever I could take. Came down bout an hr ago. Just drove electric buggy to Redneck blind n climbed in for afternoon sit, not caring if anything comes out. But…bet I’ll have a dozen out here before dark. View from Redneck.


----------



## Triple C

Spoke too soon. Just looked up n lower field is covered in pigs. Where’s @Todd E whwn I need him.


----------



## Triple C




----------



## transfixer

Triple C said:


> Had all the cabin fever I could take. Came down bout an hr ago. Just drove electric buggy to Redneck blind n climbed in for afternoon sit, not caring if anything comes out. But…bet I’ll have a dozen out here before dark. View from Redneck.
> View attachment 1125647View attachment 1125648



  If I didn't have to work half day tomorrow and had my stuff loaded I'd head to the camp today,  just as soon be in the woods with it raining as at home with it raining,   
   That's a mighty nice redneck blind you got there Triple C !   and a great looking food plot to watch over !   maybe a great Big Un will come out right before dark !


----------



## Triple C

transfixer said:


> If I didn't have to work half day tomorrow and had my stuff loaded I'd head to the camp today,  just as soon be in the woods with it raining as at home with it raining,
> That's a mighty nice redneck blind you got there Triple C !   and a great looking food plot to watch over !   maybe a great Big Un will come out right before dark !


Thx transfixer!  Gonna sit here til dark. Anything other than pigs show up then I’ll update with pics. Stay tuned…May waste a bullet or two on these pigs before dark.


----------



## transfixer

Triple C said:


> Spoke too soon. Just looked up n lower field is covered in pigs. Where’s @Todd E whwn I need him.



   I didn't realize Redneck was who made the blind till I googled it,,  I thought you were just calling it that ,,,, lol

    I was going to say I hoped you had a scoped rifle with you,  I'd be tempted to put one of those porkers down, and hopefully run the rest off,   I imagine they could do some damage to that food plot if they stayed around enough ?


----------



## Triple C

Things getting interesting. Opened vertical back window to relieve myself n got a buck dogging does 30 yds behind the stand. This could get interesting. Pic posted sideways


----------



## Triple C

Buck bait just stepped out 30 yds below me.


----------



## Triple C

Make that 2 buck baits


----------



## Triple C

Mama just stepped out. 20 yds from base of Redneck.


----------



## Triple C

Small buck at end of field.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Heck yea, good late season activity there AC...  Bust off on those hogs now


----------



## transfixer

Buford_Dawg said:


> Heck yea, good late season activity there AC...  Bust off on those hogs now



    Yeah,,  all those pics are making me want to head to OC ,,,, even with all this rain !


----------



## Triple C

7 on upper end just came out. 11 total in field now.


----------



## Triple C

Make that 9 in upper part of field n 4 in south end. Need daddy to show up


----------



## Triple C

I’ve been at home for a week. Finally said to heck with it n headed down this afternoon. Enjoying this sit just watching deer.

 Rain is coming down again but dry in blind. Need at add a couple more Rednecks to the farm for days like this.


----------



## transfixer

Triple C said:


> Make that 9 in upper part of field n 4 in south end. Need daddy to show up



   To me whenever you see deer like that , doesn't even have to be that many ,, but just to spend an afternoon seeing deer makes it enjoyable and worthwhile to me,,, whether I shoot anything or not !


----------



## Triple C

Raining with the sun trying to pop out in western sky.


----------



## Triple C

This button buck has broken front left leg. Got kids coming this weekend n will put him on the hit list.


----------



## transfixer

Triple C said:


> I’ve been at home for a week. Finally said to heck with it n headed down this afternoon. Enjoying this sit just watching deer.
> 
> Rain is coming down again but dry in blind. Need at add a couple more Rednecks to the farm for days like this.



  I've got a tower stand I've always sat in on rainy days,, but a Momma buzzard took it over last spring and her and her two little ones made a mess of it over the summer, I took the roof off of it right before gun season so the rain would wash away the junk,, I did hunt out of it during gun season and did take an 8pt from it Thanksgiving wknd,, but I'm going to have to rebuild it over the Summer,,   and try to Buzzard proof it if possible


----------



## Triple C

From rain to a sunset. Go figure. Blew 9 deer out of upper end when I stood n peed out window. Lil cripple button head still with me.


----------



## Triple C

9 just came in from
Lower part of field. Getting foggy.


----------



## Hughy

Looks like we have a new “Live from the Tree” on our hands. 
“Live from the Redneck” with @Triple C 
Looked like a fun hunt. They should really be hitting the food next week with some cold weather coming…..FINALLY!!!


----------



## Duff

Such a beautiful place Mr C. Has to be rewarding to see your efforts payoff. On your own land!! Awesome!


----------



## Triple C

Hughy said:


> Looks like we have a new “Live from the Tree” on our hands.
> “Live from the Redneck” with @Triple C
> Looked like a fun hunt. They should really be hitting the food next week with some cold weather coming…..FINALLY!!!


Exactly what I was thinking Hughy. Had our own LFTR yesterday afternoon in OC. Come late December there’s not much better than a big green field to hold deer. I had a blast just watching critters come in n out of the field. I’d love to have a couple more of these blinds on other fields for rainy days like yesterday but mercy…they want a lot for those things. They are everything they say they are. This one been out for 6 yrs n still like new except for UV fading.


----------



## Todd E

I so enjoy keeping up with all the OC gang's adventures.


----------



## Triple C

Duff said:


> Such a beautiful place Mr C. Has to be rewarding to see your efforts payoff. On your own land!! Awesome!


Thanks Duff!  Been a labor of love for over 10 years now and loved every minute of it.


----------



## Steven037

Just north of downtown vesta headed towards Sanders on 77 a club has two big blinds for sale.  @Triple C


----------



## Todd E

PSA.... I am by the book. My therm is not used to break any game laws. Only nuisance control. 

Filled his belly and is on his second nap. LoL


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Good stuff there Todd, looks like a pretty strong buck.  You see alot of things out at night that most of us don't see for sure.


----------



## Triple C

Happy New Year boys!  Started the grandkids off with sausage egg n cheese biscuits this morn. 


Got a butt rolling in smoke and another in crockpot for later today.


----------



## Todd E

OMGness


----------



## Triple C

BD - Bout time you threw up a new 2022 thread...


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Todd got us covered....


----------

